# Abram Grimsley's progression thread | racing sub-50 4x4, and grinding 3x3x4



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

This is my progression thread.
I'm have a lot of things I'm working on.
Sub-1 on 4x4: just learned yau: average 1:30-1:20
Sub-15 on 3x3: average 18-17 seconds
Sub-5 on 2x2
Sub-10 on pyraminx: average 9-12 seconds
Sub-20 on clock

I also love solving non-wca puzzles: redi cube, 2x2x3, ivy cube, mirror cube, 3x3x2, Dino cube, 6-spot cube, and master pyraminx.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

My first cs timer average of 5 with Yau:
1. (1:37.79)
2. (1:18.81)
3. 1:23.27
4. 1:20.31
5. 1:24.43

I've been practicing yau for a couple of days, but this is my first average of five on my laptop. Almost got pb. My pb is a 1:17.95.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

New 4x4 pb with Yau 1:1748


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 5, 2022)

Broke my pyraminx pb single: 4.87
Scramble: B U R' U L' U' L U r b
So happy.  

Also, the average was a 9.10: 
9 78 
6.56 
10.97 
(11.87) 
(4.87)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 6, 2022)

New 4x4 pb: 1:16.90


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 6, 2022)

What 4x4 and Pyra do you use?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 6, 2022)

For 4x4, I use the mgc and for pyraminx, I use the bell v2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 7, 2022)

Scratch yesterday's pb. New pb by almost 2 seconds: 1:14.73


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> For 4x4, I use the mgc and for pyraminx, I use the bell v2


I have the bell v2 its good but i want the mgc


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 7, 2022)

The mgc is really good. Totally recommend it


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 7, 2022)

As for 4x4, I really need to work on the first 3 edges and the first 3 on 3-2-3 
Today's pb average: 1:23.50 
1:26.93 
(1:14.73) 
(1:28.32) 
1:20.91 
1:22.65 

Sub-30 let's go!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 8, 2022)

New 4x4 pb: 1:11.08
Also, first sub-1:20 average:
1:18.18
(1:11.08)
1:17.90
(1:25.21)
1:19.20


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 9, 2022)

I got 2 1:10 on the speedsolving forum competition for 4x4; 
A 1:10.77 on scramble #3 
And a 1:10.16 on scramble #5. I surprised myself, twice!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 13, 2022)

New 4x4 pb average: 1:17.20
1:19.38
1:17.70
(1:27.33)
(1:11.51)
1:14.52


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 13, 2022)

2x2 average of 4.65: 
(6.35)
4.03
4.37
(3.20)
5.55

Not pb but I thought it was cool


----------



## Multicubing (Jun 13, 2022)

Looks like some good goals and your already moving towards them!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 13, 2022)

Thanks. I'm trying.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 18, 2022)

Been practicing megaminx a lot because I got a new megaminx. My goal for megaminx is to reach sub-2 minutes. I average around 2:30 to 2:40. My megaminx pb single is a 2:08.79.Also doing some 4x4


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't know what in the world happened, but, I was practicing 4x4, and,............I got a 58.93. I'm so happy. Not as fast as my redux pb, but it still feels nice. I love yau!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 18, 2022)

New 4x4 pb average of 5: 1:11.32
1:32.62
(58.93)
(1:36.69)
1:08.72
1:11.62


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 18, 2022)

Also 2x2 pb average of 5: 3.62
(3.40)
(8.64)
3.46
3.77
3.62 

DNM-37 really works


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 19, 2022)

Pyraminx pb average of 5: 8.33
8.16
(6.25)
9.08
7.75
(9.30)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 20, 2022)

I about had a heart attack, it surprised me so much. New 2x2 pb single: 1.64

Scramble: U' F R F' U2 F' R' U' R'
start on green
Solution:U R2 U R2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 2, 2022)

June has been an awesome month for me and cubing. Today I was doing some 4x4, and while this was a hand scramble (and a bad one at that), but, this is just so awesome! 
4x4 pb: 54.92


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 2, 2022)

Also a 1:01.38 just now (two solves later)

Edit: 43 minutes later, I got a 1:00.44


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 2, 2022)

Ok, this is why I love 4x4: I got another sub-1 solve. What a break actually does is amazing. I took a 2 week break from 4x4, and now I have another good solve:59.78.
It was another handscramble, but it gives me hope for when I get my laptop back


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 2, 2022)

Dang you're good at 4x4. What do you average?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 2, 2022)

It's kinda a messy average. I average between sub-1:20 and sub-1:15. Though, I am constantly getting sub-1:10 solve, occasionally a sub-1 solve, then following a terrible 1:20-1:30 solve. So, I'm a mess. Basically, Sub-1:20 to sub-1:15


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 5, 2022)

I got another sub-1 solve on 4x4. It was a 57.69 
Scramble: R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' L' F R F' R2 B2 R D2 Uw2 Fw2 D' B' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B' R2 B U Rw' Fw2 D B L Fw R F2 L Uw' Rw2 B2. This is my cs timer pb. My overall pb is that 54.92 from a couple of days ago. But to have a 57 on cs timer is cool


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 5, 2022)

New 4x4 pb average of 5: 1:09.69 
1:07.28
(1:00.32)
1:13.12
1:08.68
(1:16.47)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice! What is your single PB?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 6, 2022)

For 4x4, it is 57.69 though I do have a 54.92 off a very bad hand-scramble.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 10, 2022)

New 4x4 pb average of 5 by 0.03: 1:09.66
(1:32.00)
(1:07.07)
1:07.14
1:11.40
1:10.43


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 10, 2022)

Forget what I said, New 4x4 pb average of 5: 1:06.46

1:06.52
(1:10.28)
1:06.95
(1:02.45)
1:05.92


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

Mirror cube is super fun. With the Gan Mirror M cube it is fast to turn and I get fast times yo.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Mirror cube is super fun. With the Gan Mirror M cube it is fast to turn and I get fast times yo.


Yes. Mirror cube is fun to solve. What is your Mirror cube pb?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Yes. Mirror cube is fun to solve. What is your Mirror cube pb?


My PB is 50.xy seconds.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> My PB is 50.xy seconds.


Nice. Mine i is a 1:09.xy


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 11, 2022)

YES!!!! 
New 4x4 pb: 52.65
Super lucky 
Scramble: L' D' L2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L U2 L R2 D2 B' R U2 B' F' D2 L U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F' L' F' L B' U2 R' B2 Uw U R D Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Fw2 F' Rw' B R'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 11, 2022)

Ivy cube pb average of 5: 3.52
3.89
3.78
2.90
(4.49)
(2.69)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 13, 2022)

Newest 4x4 sub-1 solve: 57.28 B U2 F D2 L' U B' U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F U' Fw2 R2 U Fw2 L' U L' R' Uw2 L2 F2 Fw' B R Fw L' B Rw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 B D' Fw' @2022-07-12 20:01:08


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 15, 2022)

59.36 F' U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R U2 R U' F' R' D2 R2 F' U L2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 U2 F Uw2 U2 R2 B D' F2 Rw B U2 Fw2 D' B' Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw' D Fw2 D B2 @2022-07-14 18:49:45


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 15, 2022)

56.70 D2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 L U2 L2 F2 L F2 U' B' R2 F2 U' R B2 U Fw2 U Rw2 B' D' R2 Uw2 U B' U F' D' Rw F' U' Fw2 U' Rw Uw' U2 L' Fw U2 L2 R @2022-07-14 21:15:08.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 15, 2022)

4x4 pb average: 1:06.31
(56.70)
1:03.45
(1:23.52)
1:10.12
1:05.37


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

New pyraminx pb single: 3.80
Scramble: B' U R L R L' U' L' l' R b u
At first it doesn't look like much, but two of the green corners are already done. 

Solution: green/ blue/ red center on top with green facing you 
Tips first: r' l u' 
L R y L R' L' R2 
fix last tip: r'

I'm so happy


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

New pyraminx pb average of 5: 7.99
9.14
(10.00)
(3.80)
6.67
8.16


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> New pyraminx pb average of 5: 7.99
> 9.14
> (10.00)
> (3.80)
> ...


What's your pyraminx main?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What's your pyraminx main?


Bell v2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 18, 2022)

Finally! Sub-12 pb: 11.84 
Scramble: L' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 R D2 R2 F R' B F2 D'

Not my first 11, but my first 11 in over a year. Last 11 was on my parents desktop, and that has since been deleted. 
Still so happy


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 20, 2022)

New 3x3 pb average of 5: 14.31
(23.77)
14.68
14.87
(12 60)
13.38

I also want to give the scramble for solve #5.
It was 13, but it was a super smooth, no pause solve. Also a preserved f2l piece. 
Scramble: R' U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 F L2 R2 F U' L2 D' R'
Easy cross, saved first pair, straight into seconds pair, last 2 pairs, oll pll


Solution: white cross, orange and blue edges done. Hold cube with red in front, yellow on top:
R U R F2 //cross
L' U L //first pair 
B U B' //second pair 
U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R (F R' F' R) //third pair 
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // fourth pair 
U L' U' L U' L' U L U (L F' L' F') //OLL
Jb perm
AUF

Beautiful solve!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 21, 2022)

What in the world just happened! 
I just got my first sub-1 4x4 average of 5!
With 3 sub-1 solves! 
New 4x4 pb average of 5: 59.57
(1:35.24)
1:02.21
57.34
59.15
(56.36)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> What in the world just happened!
> I just got my first sub-1 4x4 average of 5!
> With 3 sub-1 solves!
> New 4x4 pb average of 5: 59.57
> ...


Bruh I thought you averaged 1:13, you're so lucky

*cries in not having a sub-1 4x4 single*


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 21, 2022)

Around 13. Starting to average sub-1:10


----------



## Timona (Jul 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> What in the world just happened!
> I just got my first sub-1 4x4 average of 5!
> With 3 sub-1 solves!
> New 4x4 pb average of 5: 59.57
> ...


First time feels nice.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> First time feels nice.


Yes it does. But the work isn't done. Not yet.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 24, 2022)

Not 3x3 pb: 11.92
Missed pb by 0.08
Scramble: D' L' B L2 B D L D2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2

Scramble is awesome. First piece is already in. Just need to preserve it. 
Solution: 
Yellow on top/green in front 
R L B L' M' U2 M// X-cross
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R// First pair 
U' R U' R' L U' L'// second pair 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'// final pair 
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'//OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2// PLL
U'//AUF

\__(0_0)__/ oh well, next time!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

New 4x4 pb single: 51.76 
51.76 F' D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 R U' R U B' L2 D F2 Fw2 D Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' D Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw U2 R' Fw L2 Uw2 Rw D F2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 @2022-07-24 19:07:30


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

Also, I'm officially sub-1:10




Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-24 (solving from 2022-07-04 15:27:00 to 2022-07-24 19:07:30)
avg of 200: 1:09.89

Time List:
1. 1:20.55 B2 D F2 L' F2 U F' R F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 F' R Uw2 L' D Fw2 U2 D B2 L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U L Fw' L2 B D R2 Fw' R' Uw' F' Rw' R' Uw Fw @2022-07-04 15:27:00
2. (1:33.17) R2 B2 D R U2 B' L R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B' R2 F2 B L2 U F2 Uw2 L' Fw2 R U R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 R' Uw2 F' D2 Fw F2 U Rw D' Fw L' Uw F2 R @2022-07-04 15:29:32
3. 1:05.01 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 R B2 F D2 F' U B' L' F' D' L R Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R' U' L2 Uw2 D R' B2 Fw R F2 B L D2 Rw F Uw' F' B' Uw' Rw @2022-07-04 15:31:54
4. 1:14.80 R' D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L D' B D F2 L F U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B D2 L2 U' B Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw R' U2 Rw2 B' Rw' L2 Fw' R' Uw B U' L @2022-07-04 15:34:10
5. 1:25.06 B' R2 L F2 D' B U L2 D R' B2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' Fw2 L' U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 R2 F L' Uw2 R D2 Uw L B F Uw D' Fw U L2 Uw' Rw2 B R2 @2022-07-04 15:36:03
6. 1:21.66 U L B' R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U F U' L2 B2 U' R U2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U B2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 B2 L2 B U Rw' B' Rw2 R' F' Fw Uw Fw F D' B Rw' @2022-07-04 15:38:22
7. 1:19.40 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B L' D2 F' U' L U L' F2 Fw2 R F2 Rw2 Uw2 R B R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 L' Uw' Fw2 Uw D R2 Rw Uw' Rw R B R @2022-07-04 15:41:08
8. 1:08.43 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F2 B L2 U L' B2 D R' D' R' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D L Uw2 D2 U2 L F2 B' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw Uw2 D Rw Uw U' B' Rw' Uw @2022-07-04 15:43:15
9. (1:27.47) R D2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 R' F2 R D L' F' U' B' R' B U' R' Fw2 Uw2 B D' F D2 Rw2 F U B D' Fw2 U2 Rw' F' D B' D2 Rw' U' Fw Rw' Fw F' D Fw' @2022-07-04 15:45:13
10. 1:04.41 D B' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' B L2 U2 F' R U2 F Uw2 B R2 Uw2 F L2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 F R F' Rw' R' Uw' Rw' Uw D' Fw2 F' U' @2022-07-04 15:47:25
11. 1:06.70 L' F2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U' L' B R U F2 D2 U2 F L' Uw2 Rw2 L F2 Uw2 F L' F B D2 U2 Uw' F L2 B R' F Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw D2 Fw L2 R' @2022-07-04 15:49:13
12. 1:14.55 R' U' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 F' L' D U' R U' F' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L Fw2 L' Fw2 B L' F Rw2 L' B2 Uw B R2 L2 D Rw' Fw L Uw' Rw2 D L @2022-07-04 15:51:20
13. 1:13.15 F R' U2 L' U2 R2 B' U D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 F' B' R' Fw2 L2 D Rw2 Uw2 R D' Fw2 U2 L U B2 Rw2 Fw B' U' L2 B' Rw' D Fw' D2 F2 U Fw' @2022-07-04 15:53:20
14. (1:44.52) F' R' F R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 D2 R D' F' U B' F' L R Uw2 B' U' Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U B' U' B Rw L B2 F2 Fw Rw D R Uw2 Fw2 F2 U' @2022-07-04 15:55:22
15. 1:10.09 U L' B' R2 L B R' U' L2 D2 R2 D F2 D F2 L2 D R2 U2 L Rw2 Uw2 D' F2 U' F Rw2 D' F U' Fw2 B D2 Rw U' F2 Uw' B Rw Fw2 L D2 R2 U2 @2022-07-04 15:58:13
16. (1:32.19) D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B R' B' U' F D F L' B Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 R2 U Fw2 B L2 D' Rw2 R2 D Rw F' Rw2 L2 U' Fw' F D Rw R' B' F2 Uw' @2022-07-04 16:00:11
17. (57.69) R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' L' F R F' R2 B2 R D2 Uw2 Fw2 D' B' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B' R2 B U Rw' Fw2 D B L Fw R F2 L Uw' Rw2 B2 @2022-07-04 16:09:13
18. 1:19.26 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F L2 R2 F R D2 F' U R U' Rw2 F L2 U' Rw2 Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 D2 R2 D' B2 Rw' U2 B' R' U2 Fw' R' Uw D' R2 L2 Fw' U' @2022-07-04 16:17:33
19. 1:12.39 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 L U B' D' L2 D2 F' L2 B' Rw2 Uw2 F2 U' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 D' R2 B' Uw2 B2 R F Uw2 Rw' U Fw' Uw Rw' U B' Rw2 Fw R2 @2022-07-04 16:19:41
20. 1:05.02 D2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 D' B' F2 D2 L R2 F2 R' F' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R F D2 R Uw2 R Fw2 R' F2 L2 Uw Fw2 Uw' B2 L' U2 F Rw' Fw L2 Uw R' U' @2022-07-04 16:21:43
21. 1:03.32 R2 D R U D' R2 D F' D2 R2 B2 R D2 R B2 L D2 R2 U2 L Fw2 R' Fw2 B2 U' D2 L2 Fw2 U' Rw2 U' R Fw F' Uw2 L U Fw Uw B' Uw R2 F' Uw' F' @2022-07-04 16:23:38
22. 1:15.04 D' F' R' F2 D' B L D B U' L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 R B2 R2 Fw2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw D2 R B L2 Uw F' Rw' D2 U R Uw' @2022-07-04 16:26:37
23. 1:08.33 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 R' D F D' U2 R F' U F2 Fw2 L Uw2 L F L2 Uw2 B Uw2 R' U2 F B2 Uw' B2 F' U' F' Rw Fw B2 Uw Rw' F' Uw @2022-07-04 16:29:12
24. 1:15.47 F D F2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F' D2 B2 F' L D B R D U R Fw2 D F Rw2 F D Rw2 Fw2 U F2 Rw2 B Rw D2 B U' D Fw2 U' Uw' B2 Rw' D' F' Uw2 @2022-07-04 16:31:17
25. 1:12.52 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F2 D U' R F' D U' R' F' Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D B2 U2 B' Rw F' B2 D2 R2 U Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Rw' F2 @2022-07-04 16:33:28
26. 1:07.28 R' F2 R F2 D F2 R' U' F' U2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' Fw2 D Fw2 U F Uw2 Fw2 L2 D' R2 B D' U2 Rw D' L2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 L' F @2022-07-04 16:35:58
27. 1:00.32 R B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 L' F R2 U L' U2 F' R2 F2 R Rw2 U F2 D Fw2 Uw2 L B2 R' U D2 Fw2 U2 Fw R F L' B' U' Rw B Uw' U2 Fw Uw' R' @2022-07-04 16:37:47
28. 1:13.12 R2 F' L2 B2 F2 U2 L R2 U2 R F2 R F2 D B' U' R2 U2 F' Fw2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L2 D L B2 Uw2 F2 U R Fw Uw2 D' R2 D' R2 Fw' Rw' D' Fw L2 R2 Uw2 @2022-07-04 16:39:44
29. 1:08.68 D R' U' B2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 U R2 F R D2 U' L D' R D' Rw2 U2 F U Rw2 F R2 F Uw2 Rw2 D' F' D2 Rw' L' U B2 Uw' Rw Fw Uw' Rw' F2 Uw' D @2022-07-04 16:43:28
30. 1:16.47 F2 R D2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 B D' R' U R' D R2 F2 Uw2 B' D' Rw2 F D Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' B Rw2 U Rw F D F' B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 Uw' R' @2022-07-04 16:45:22
31. 1:17.13 R D' F' B2 R' U' B F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U Fw2 R' B' U2 Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L Uw2 F' R2 Uw D' F' Rw2 Uw' F2 U Rw' Fw' L Uw2 Rw2 R' @2022-07-10 15:37:00
32. 1:04.33 B' L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 U B2 L' D U2 R' B F2 D' L Rw2 B2 Uw2 D B2 R Uw2 Fw2 D F2 B2 Fw' L' Uw2 D2 B2 L' Uw' Fw' B2 D' B' R @2022-07-10 15:39:15
33. 1:13.36 F2 U' B2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 B2 R U2 R B2 D2 B F2 R U' F' R' B Rw2 Uw2 B U B Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 D2 B' D L2 Rw F' D' B' L' Uw Fw' Uw' D B' R' Uw' @2022-07-10 15:41:03
34. 1:06.45 D' B2 D2 R D F2 B R F B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R Fw2 Rw2 F' R2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U' L2 D2 R2 L' F2 Rw D' L2 Uw' B' Rw R2 Fw' F' Uw F @2022-07-10 15:44:50
35. 1:27.44 B' L D2 B' D R2 D L U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B U' Fw2 L2 D' B F2 U' Rw2 U Rw' B2 D B' Uw2 Rw' Uw L2 Uw' R' Fw D R @2022-07-10 15:46:57
36. 1:22.50 B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 B' L D' Fw2 L2 Fw2 L Uw2 B2 F' R2 L Uw2 L Uw Fw2 F Uw U2 R2 Rw' Fw' R Fw2 B2 F' @2022-07-10 15:49:04
37. 1:06.97 R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 B F L2 U' F' L U F' U L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 B' D' F' B' U2 D2 B2 U' B' Rw' D B' U2 R Uw Rw' F2 L Uw2 Fw R Uw' @2022-07-10 15:51:06
38. 1:13.99 D' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L' R2 U2 B' D' R2 F U' R U F' Rw2 Uw2 L D L2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U B2 D2 Fw' R2 F D Fw2 D' Fw Rw Fw U2 Fw' L' Uw @2022-07-10 16:05:58
39. 1:04.09 D R' U' R2 B D L D R' U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 B2 U' F2 Fw2 Uw2 R' D' L' U2 B2 D' Fw2 R' Uw2 D Fw' Rw2 D R' L' B' Uw F' B R2 Uw Fw R @2022-07-10 16:08:50
40. 1:01.96 F2 L' B D2 L2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R' U R2 U' B R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 D L2 Fw2 D' F Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 U Rw R D B' Rw2 U' Fw Rw D L Uw L' R2 Fw' @2022-07-10 16:12:20
41. 1:14.81 L U' R' F D' B2 L D2 L B' L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U' R' L B2 D L2 F2 Fw' Rw2 D L2 F' R2 Uw' L' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw' @2022-07-10 16:14:35
42. (1:38.39) D R' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 D L2 D' F' U' R' B2 F2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 D F Uw2 B' R2 D2 Rw' D F Rw' D' L Fw Rw L Uw2 U B2 @2022-07-10 16:16:28
43. 1:06.69 B2 L' U R B' U L U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R' U2 F2 Rw2 D2 L B Rw2 F Uw' D B2 U R2 Uw Fw U2 Rw' Uw2 B U' R' @2022-07-10 16:18:44
44. 1:22.69 U2 L' F2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 F' D' B L' B2 D2 B2 U' R Uw2 B' Rw2 F' U Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 F D B2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw B2 R D2 Uw' R' Fw' D F2 Uw R @2022-07-10 16:27:42
45. 1:11.28 F L2 U R L B' R2 D B D F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 F' Rw2 B F D Rw2 D Rw' L' B L' D2 Fw2 Uw L2 Fw' Uw' R' Uw R @2022-07-10 16:33:21
46. 1:25.96 B' D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F D2 B R' F D' U' B' F2 L U L2 Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 L Fw2 B F L2 Uw2 R F' B2 Uw L F Rw2 D2 Fw D Rw' Fw2 B' Uw U' @2022-07-10 16:35:44
47. (52.65) L' D' L2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L U2 L R2 D2 B' R U2 B' F' D2 L U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F' L' F' L B' U2 R' B2 Uw U R D Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Fw2 F' Rw' B R' @2022-07-10 16:40:15
48. 1:02.81 U B R' U F L' F L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L D Fw2 Rw2 F2 R' D' F2 Uw2 R U Rw2 F2 U' L Fw' L R' F R' Uw Rw' U2 B Rw2 R B' @2022-07-10 16:47:14
49. 1:13.43 L' D2 B' U' B U' B2 R L2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 L2 F U2 R' Rw2 U2 Fw2 R U2 Fw2 B R' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U Rw2 L' Uw R Fw D F Rw L2 F D' @2022-07-10 16:49:09
50. 1:07.05 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 U R U L2 B2 R2 B R' U Fw2 R' U B2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D L' B2 Rw2 R' F2 Fw' L U' Fw2 F2 L' Uw F' B' Rw Uw2 Rw U @2022-07-10 16:51:33
51. 1:25.65 B U R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D R' B U2 L2 R D2 R' Uw2 R' D Fw2 U L Fw2 B2 D' U2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw' R2 Fw' U2 Rw' Uw' L D' Fw' F' Uw2 @2022-07-10 16:57:21
52. 1:00.68 F' U' F2 L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' L D2 F R B F2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 F L F D2 L2 F2 B' Uw F D2 R' F2 R Fw' U Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' U' B2 @2022-07-10 16:59:30
53. 1:15.95 R D2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F' U' B F2 U R' B2 D2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' D R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw2 R2 Fw F' U2 Fw' U Rw Fw R2 B' R' Uw' @2022-07-10 17:01:26
54. 1:09.45 D B F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R F' D' U B' L' R B2 Uw2 Fw2 D F' Uw2 Rw2 U F R2 U2 F D2 Rw B2 L2 D B Uw Fw2 B' R Uw2 Rw L F' @2022-07-10 17:03:52
55. 1:08.26 R F' U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 B' L2 U L D L U2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Uw2 U' Rw2 L2 D Fw2 D2 L2 Fw R2 D' B D2 Fw' B2 Rw U Fw2 D B2 @2022-07-10 17:05:58
56. 1:06.59 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 R' U2 B2 R' D' R2 F' U R U' F' Fw2 Rw2 B L' U2 L Uw2 U2 L2 F' R F2 D Fw2 F' Uw' L2 R' Rw Uw2 U' Fw' U' Fw @2022-07-10 17:08:42
57. 1:21.13 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 B' U' F2 D' L F' R' U B' Uw2 R F' L2 B2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 L' F Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw D' L' U' Rw2 Fw R2 Fw F Rw' D' B2 F' @2022-07-10 17:11:51
58. 1:23.82 F2 R2 F R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' R2 B L B' L' D' B' R' Fw2 Rw2 U B' Rw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 B D2 B2 L B2 U Rw F L2 Fw B2 Rw Uw D' B2 Uw @2022-07-10 17:14:08
59. 1:09.21 B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R F2 L U' L D F' D B' D2 U B' U Uw2 Fw2 D' F Rw2 F' L2 D2 F' U Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw B' Rw2 U Uw B2 Rw F2 U Fw2 B2 L2 @2022-07-10 17:47:35
60. (1:30.97) B L2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 B D' R2 U L R D' R' U' R Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R L' U Fw2 R' Uw2 U' L F' R Fw U' L D2 R Rw Uw' F L Fw2 R2 @2022-07-10 17:53:49
61. 1:19.43 B2 R' B D' R' D' L F' U' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 F D2 Rw2 F U' R2 B Uw2 B2 F' Rw2 U F' D' Rw' B' D2 U Uw R' Fw' Rw Fw2 L Uw' R2 @2022-07-10 17:56:01
62. 1:18.64 B' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F2 D U2 F2 U2 R' F' L B D U' R' D Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 F Uw2 D L2 B' Uw2 F2 U Rw D2 U B2 U Fw Uw L2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F L' @2022-07-10 18:00:47
63. 1:19.12 D2 R' F2 U' F U2 R' F R2 B2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 U D2 R' Fw2 U F2 Uw2 L D L' Uw2 R Fw2 L2 Uw2 D Fw D F Rw2 Fw B' Rw' Uw' D2 Rw2 Uw U2 @2022-07-10 18:03:10
64. 1:11.80 L2 U F L2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 U' L2 U' L B F' D Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 R Uw2 R Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 L2 Uw2 Fw' F2 U2 R Fw2 Rw Fw' D' L' F U @2022-07-10 18:06:24
65. 1:08.31 R2 D L F R2 D2 B D' F B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L' Fw2 U' Rw2 F' B U R2 Fw2 U B2 Uw2 U2 Rw R' Fw2 B' U R' Fw L' Uw L' Fw2 Uw' U @2022-07-10 18:08:44
66. 1:01.25 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L' F R U2 B2 D F2 U B R' Fw2 D' F' Rw2 U' F2 U2 F' Rw2 U' B Rw' Fw2 R F U L Uw2 Fw Rw U2 D2 L Uw' @2022-07-10 18:11:06
67. 1:23.22 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U2 L' R2 D L2 B U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 F' R2 D B Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw R' U' Fw2 D' Rw' Uw @2022-07-10 18:13:37
68. 1:03.95 R F' U2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L F U B2 D' R U' B Fw2 D F2 Rw2 U2 R' U Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 Fw' F Rw2 R F L2 Rw U' F D2 Fw Uw D @2022-07-10 18:16:15
69. 1:18.46 D' F U D' F L2 B' D2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' R' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 U' L R2 Fw R Fw2 U Fw B Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 U B' R' @2022-07-10 18:18:07
70. 1:08.23 D' F U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R U' L B F' R2 F' L Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L Uw2 B2 F R2 F' U2 R B Uw U' R2 L Uw' L' Rw D Fw' B' U Rw F @2022-07-10 18:20:14
71. 1:16.23 F R' B2 U2 F R' L F' U L2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R' Uw2 F' R2 Fw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U L2 F' D2 L2 Fw2 Rw' D' Fw2 B F2 Rw' Uw' Fw B2 D2 L2 D @2022-07-15 17:23:07
72. (DNF(1:05.91)) B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 U2 F2 R' D F' U' B2 L D2 R2 D' Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L' R U2 B Rw2 F' Rw2 L2 U2 Uw F2 L' Fw2 F2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw2 Fw F2 L2 B2 @2022-07-15 17:27:12
73. (1:28.68) F' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B2 L' D2 B' D' F2 U2 R D U2 Fw2 Rw2 B D F2 R2 Uw2 F' L2 U2 Rw2 U B' Rw' R F' U2 R' Fw' L Fw2 Rw' U Rw' U' F2 @2022-07-15 17:36:07
74. 1:06.73 L U2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L' D F' D B' U' L2 D B Uw2 F2 R D Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 F2 U F2 R' Fw' L U' Rw2 F D U2 Uw' Rw' L Fw' Rw2 D @2022-07-15 17:38:42
75. 1:04.36 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 U2 R2 L' B F2 U B D L' U' F2 U2 Uw2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 F' D2 L' B2 U2 Uw' R U2 L2 U2 B' Rw' B Uw Rw2 U2 Fw @2022-07-15 17:41:14
76. 1:20.02 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R U2 B' L' U' F L2 D' U' Fw2 R D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' U' Rw2 D U2 R B R' Fw' L2 D Rw2 R Uw R' Fw Uw B L2 @2022-07-15 17:44:30
77. 1:06.74 U2 L' F R2 B L2 U D' L F' R B2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 Fw2 L2 R U Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 D' L' Fw' L Uw2 F' D2 B Rw' Fw B2 R' F Uw R @2022-07-15 17:49:30
78. 59.45 D B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 D' L2 D2 U R2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 B U' L2 F2 U Rw2 B2 Uw2 F D' Rw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 F2 Uw Fw' Uw2 L' Uw' L' R2 @2022-07-15 17:52:12
79. 1:05.15 U2 F R' L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B' D R U' R' F R2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 D B' U' Rw2 D2 F U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' F' L F' Uw' L B2 R2 Fw' Rw' Uw' F' @2022-07-15 18:04:05
80. 1:08.89 U' B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L U2 R' B' R2 F' U R2 U' F' Uw2 Fw2 U B' D' Fw2 D2 B' D' R2 B' Rw2 F' Rw' U' B' Rw U D2 R Fw Rw' R' Fw F2 @2022-07-15 18:05:52
81. 1:08.71 B R2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F U' L U2 B2 L' F' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 U F2 R Fw2 U2 L U B2 D Fw' D2 L' Fw' D2 R D Uw' Fw B' Uw F' Rw @2022-07-15 18:17:58
82. 1:21.69 R' U' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' D' L' R2 F U B2 U2 F' Fw2 D2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R2 U' D' F' D' B' Rw' D L' D2 Rw2 R' Fw U2 Fw2 B2 Rw L2 D' @2022-07-15 18:21:57
83. 1:10.33 D R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R' D L2 B L2 R F' D F Uw2 F L2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R B U2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U R' D F2 B' Fw' Uw Fw' F' Rw Fw @2022-07-15 18:24:37
84. 1:13.58 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' U' F2 L' R' B2 R F' Fw2 L2 Uw2 B U B2 Rw2 L2 F2 Rw2 U' B' Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw' Rw' D Rw R2 L' Uw2 Rw' @2022-07-15 18:33:02
85. 1:10.06 U2 L' U2 L2 D B2 D2 U R2 D F2 R2 B' R2 D' R2 F L' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F' D' Fw2 D' F D' F' Rw2 R' U Rw B' U2 Uw L' Uw L2 Uw' Fw' L2 Uw2 @2022-07-15 18:34:50
86. 1:08.05 L2 R F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' U' F L' D' B L B' Rw2 Uw2 F L' Uw2 U2 F2 L R F' R' B2 Uw L' Fw2 R Uw Rw2 Fw U Rw D' F2 L B @2022-07-15 18:36:41
87. 1:08.80 U' L B' R U2 B2 D' F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U R U2 F2 Rw2 F2 U' R' Fw2 D' R' B Rw2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw' D' Fw2 U @2022-07-15 18:38:34
88. 1:05.91 R' F' R D' L D B' D2 R' U F2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' D B L2 Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw U2 L2 R B L Uw' B2 R' Uw Rw' D2 Rw' B' @2022-07-15 18:42:14
89. 1:08.04 F' D2 R' D2 F' B U' F2 L' B D2 F B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B' R' B2 Rw2 B L Uw F2 B Uw' D2 L' B Rw' Uw' U D2 R @2022-07-15 18:44:06
90. 59.22 U L2 B L' F' U' D' R F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B L2 Uw2 Fw D2 B' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B' Rw F2 B @2022-07-15 18:45:47
91. 1:17.72 L2 D R F2 U2 D2 F' R' F U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' B D2 F Uw2 F Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' Rw' U' Fw' R U2 Rw Uw Rw2 F' D @2022-07-15 18:48:10
92. 1:24.16 R D' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 L D B' R2 D' L2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D L D2 R' Uw2 Fw2 L R2 D F' L2 Fw' B L Fw2 L Uw' Rw' Uw R B' Rw2 L2 @2022-07-15 19:07:53
93. (1:32.09) D R' U B2 U2 F R' F2 U' B2 U D' F2 L2 D L2 D F2 B R Uw2 R' Uw2 F' U2 B Uw2 F' D2 U2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw' U' Fw Uw2 D Rw2 B2 @2022-07-15 19:31:26
94. 1:18.01 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D U B D L F' R D' F2 D R B2 Uw2 F' R' Uw2 L' B' Uw2 B D2 L2 F2 L B' Uw B2 D F U2 B Rw' Fw B' Rw R' F Uw @2022-07-15 19:34:23
95. 1:14.66 B2 L' B D' L' B2 L' B U' R2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 B Rw2 U B' D2 R2 Fw2 L2 D B' F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U F2 B2 R2 Uw Rw Fw Rw2 R2 D2 Fw @2022-07-15 19:36:58
96. 59.80 U' D' B' R2 B D R' D' B L D2 L' B2 R D2 L' F2 L2 D2 Uw2 B Rw2 U2 B D2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F2 L Uw' Fw2 D2 F' U2 D Rw2 Fw D Rw U2 B Uw' @2022-07-15 19:39:15
97. 1:14.53 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' D F R2 D2 F' R' D' B' D Fw2 Rw2 D' B' Rw2 F R2 U R2 Uw2 D' B2 L' F' Rw B L2 F2 Rw Uw' F' Rw' U B R' @2022-07-15 19:48:00
98. 1:01.72 U F' L' B2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 F L B' U L F' R' Fw2 Rw2 B D' U2 Fw2 U L2 B R2 F B2 D' Rw' D2 R' U' L' U2 Uw Rw' B Uw2 Rw' Fw L @2022-07-15 19:50:29
99. 1:19.99 F2 U B R' D F' U' D' F' U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 B Rw2 B R2 L' D2 Uw U' L2 Fw2 R B2 Rw B2 Uw Rw' F D2 @2022-07-15 19:52:43
100. 1:15.69 F L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U R' U R2 B D2 U2 R B L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' D2 B' U' L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 D' F' Rw' B2 Uw2 U' L Fw L' R2 D Rw' Fw' L' D' @2022-07-15 19:55:51
101. 1:05.81 B2 L2 R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 D' F2 U' R B R' F' D U' Fw2 Rw2 D R' Fw2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 Rw2 L2 U' Fw' L2 B2 U Fw L Rw Uw U' Fw2 B @2022-07-15 19:59:02
102. 1:14.91 F2 L' F B U' R2 B F2 D R2 B2 U2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L Rw2 Uw2 L U' Fw2 F2 R2 U R2 Fw2 U B2 L' Fw D2 U' Fw R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' B2 Uw Rw' U @2022-07-15 20:00:53
103. 1:01.96 R' U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L B' U' R' F2 D F U R2 U Rw2 F D Rw2 R2 B2 F' L2 U Rw2 B D' Rw' Uw2 U B' Rw D Fw' D' L2 Fw Uw Rw U @2022-07-15 20:02:46
104. 1:11.09 U' B2 L' B' U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 U' B F L' D R F' Rw2 B' F' D' Rw2 D' R2 F Rw2 B' U2 Rw F2 D' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L2 Uw R F' Rw Uw2 @2022-07-15 20:04:43
105. 1:16.09 U2 L' F2 R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 L' R D R' D R2 D2 B U' B2 F Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B2 R U Fw2 U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R F' D2 Fw2 U' B' Uw Rw' D U F' @2022-07-20 22:12:09
106. (1:35.24) F U' R2 L' D R2 F' L' D2 F2 B D2 F' L2 F D2 B' L2 U' Uw2 R' B Uw2 Rw2 F R Fw2 Uw2 B' F' R2 L2 Uw R2 L2 F' Uw Fw Rw F' L U Rw2 Uw2 Fw' @2022-07-20 22:14:58
107. 1:02.21 F' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D' U2 F' L' D' B2 R D' L2 Rw2 B' D' F2 Rw2 D R2 F' Uw2 F Rw2 D' Rw2 R D2 Rw B2 F Uw' F Uw2 R Fw Uw' U' Rw2 @2022-07-20 22:18:55
108. (57.34) R' B' U' R' U2 B' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 B L D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R' F Uw2 L U2 R' B Uw2 F' D' R' Uw' R' Uw2 U' Rw' L2 Fw' Rw' Fw U2 R @2022-07-20 22:20:58
109. 59.15 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D B2 D' F' R B2 L D' B' D L' D' Uw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw2 F2 U2 L2 F' Rw2 L2 B' Uw' R' Uw R Uw L B Fw' Rw D2 B L2 Uw @2022-07-20 22:22:40
110. (56.36[YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!! SUB-1 AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you,LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]) L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 R' F' R' B2 D' B R' U2 B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 L' R' U R Fw2 L D' L2 R2 Fw2 U2 B L U' Fw' F' Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw R @2022-07-20 22:24:40
111. 1:19.93 R2 F' D L U' B' L F2 L U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' L2 Rw2 U2 F' R2 Fw2 D2 U B Rw2 B2 Uw2 U' Rw' B' D2 R D Uw Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw @2022-07-20 22:38:15
112. 1:25.60 R D' L' B L2 U L2 D R B2 R2 L D2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 R U' Fw2 D' R' Fw2 L2 B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U L2 R2 U2 Fw' U R' D' L' Fw' R' Uw' Fw' L2 Uw' Rw Fw2 @2022-07-20 22:41:18
113. 1:03.35 F' L2 B' R' L2 B U D' B L R2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 F' B' D' B R2 Uw2 D' B D' U2 Rw' F' B2 D2 U' F' Fw R D Rw' Fw Rw2 @2022-07-20 22:43:44
114. 1:05.88 B L F2 D2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R F' D L2 B' D' L D R2 Rw2 Fw2 B F2 Rw2 F' D' B2 D' Fw2 D' Fw2 U2 R U Rw L' D' Fw F' L Fw2 Uw' F B' @2022-07-20 22:45:29
115. 1:13.93 F D' B2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' L' B' D U2 R' U2 R' F' Uw2 L Uw2 B F Uw2 L F' R B Uw2 B Uw' Fw2 D2 B L D2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw @2022-07-20 22:48:21
116. 1:13.26 R2 B D2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 F D' R U' L B Fw2 L2 R' U2 Fw2 L' D Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw D' Fw2 D2 L' B' Rw' Uw R' F2 L' Uw2 Rw' @2022-07-20 22:50:23
117. 1:10.54 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 F L' B R D' L2 B U' R U2 Uw2 Fw2 L' F L2 Uw2 B R2 L' F' D2 Rw2 B Uw' B2 F' L F2 Rw F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw F' Rw @2022-07-20 22:52:14
118. 1:23.18 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L' B' F U F R' B' R2 U' F' Fw2 Uw2 D L2 D' B L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 L' U2 Rw' F2 R2 Uw' Rw B Uw' Rw2 L B U' @2022-07-20 22:57:41
119. 1:05.94 B' U' L D F D' R' B L U L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 Fw2 U F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D' L' D2 L2 Fw2 R Fw' R' D Fw F2 R D2 Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 @2022-07-20 23:00:13
120. 1:19.62 U B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B L' B' D' B' D2 B' U' L' R2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 U' B' Rw2 B D Fw2 Rw2 B L2 B' Rw D L' U Uw' R' Fw' Uw2 L' U Fw2 B' @2022-07-20 23:02:38
121. 1:01.27 L' F L2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F R2 D2 F D L' U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' B2 F2 U' F' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U B2 Rw' U D2 R' F2 Fw' R' Uw' F Rw Fw2 F' @2022-07-20 23:04:31
122. 1:13.00 L2 D F2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D F D2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' F2 U Rw2 U B Uw2 Fw2 D2 U2 B' Rw2 B F2 D Rw2 R U B2 Rw' B2 Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw U' Rw Fw' Uw2 @2022-07-20 23:06:24
123. 1:07.01 F2 L' B2 L2 B U2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' U2 F U R D2 L R F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R' Fw2 U2 R' U2 L2 B' Uw2 D B Uw U Rw2 L Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw L U2 D2 @2022-07-20 23:08:25
124. 1:04.26 L' F2 B2 L F' R' B D R B2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 R' F2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B' Uw2 D2 U2 B' Rw2 R' D2 Uw B2 R D2 Rw2 U' F' Rw Fw R2 Fw2 F2 D Rw @2022-07-20 23:11:41
125. 1:03.57 L' U2 L' D2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B D' U' B U F R' D Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 L B' L2 D2 F Rw2 L B' L2 D F' Uw L' D2 Rw Uw D2 Rw2 Fw Rw B2 F @2022-07-20 23:13:46
126. 1:06.22 L' U' F R' B D2 L U2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 F' R D' R' Uw2 R' F Uw2 F' U2 B Uw2 F R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L B Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw' Rw Uw Rw2 B2 Rw' @2022-07-20 23:15:27
127. 1:05.14 B R U2 B' L2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U R' U B R2 F' L Uw2 Fw2 B U' L2 Uw2 B2 R2 D' Fw2 L2 U' L Fw2 L' F Rw Uw R2 L' F' Rw F' Uw2 R @2022-07-20 23:17:58
128. 1:13.39 U F U2 D' R B2 R' F' B D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 F L2 D F2 R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U Rw L F2 Rw' Uw L B Rw' R D Fw' D2 @2022-07-20 23:19:49
129. 1:01.21 R' D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U L' U2 R' U' F L B U' Rw2 Uw2 R U R' Fw2 Rw2 R U' L2 Uw2 Fw L F' Rw2 U2 B' Uw' Fw U' F2 B' D' L @2022-07-20 23:22:01
130. 1:01.41 F' U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L D2 B' U' L2 R D R' D' Rw2 B' D Rw2 D Fw2 F' Uw2 B' F2 L2 F2 Rw L D2 Rw U2 R Fw' Rw Fw R' D Fw R @2022-07-20 23:24:13
131. 1:15.48 F' B2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 R B2 D2 B U' B2 R2 B' D2 L B Fw2 R F' Uw2 L' Fw2 R2 F2 R2 F' Rw2 L' U Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw' @2022-07-20 23:26:17
132. 1:03.06 L2 F' D' F2 U F D' L D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 F' R2 B2 D' Rw2 D' Rw' L2 F2 L' D' Fw Rw R F' Rw2 U L' @2022-07-20 23:29:19
133. 1:09.83 D2 F' R' U' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' R B2 D2 B2 L2 D Rw2 D2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 U2 L2 B' Uw2 L' Fw2 F' U' Fw2 Uw L B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw2 D F2 Uw @2022-07-20 23:31:03
134. 1:00.61 U B D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' L F2 U' L' B' D L2 R B' Rw2 D2 B Uw2 L2 D' B2 Rw2 B' U' F Rw2 B' Rw R' F' Rw' Fw2 Rw' U Fw D' Rw' R' Uw2 U2 @2022-07-20 23:33:06
135. 1:09.86 D' F2 B R2 D2 L B' R' D' L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 F Uw2 F' L2 R Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 B' L B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 R' B2 U' B D Rw' Uw Rw Fw' U2 D2 Rw' @2022-07-20 23:37:19
136. 1:22.00 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 L' F' R B' U Uw2 R U Rw2 F2 R' Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 D B' L Fw' R' D' R Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2 L D2 R @2022-07-21 09:01:38
137. 1:13.16 U' L' U B U F B R B' U B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 Fw2 L' D U2 Rw2 L U L' Uw2 L Fw2 U B' R L' Fw' Rw2 Fw' D U' Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw @2022-07-21 09:04:05
138. 59.66 D2 L D2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U' R B2 U R B F2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L Uw' F U F D2 Rw U2 Rw2 L2 Fw L2 Fw2 @2022-07-21 17:40:30
139. 1:11.24 F U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' F U2 R B' D R F R' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 R2 F2 Uw2 F L' F' R Uw' L F Rw2 U2 F2 Fw U2 F' Rw' Fw' R2 L @2022-07-21 17:42:36
140. 1:08.79 R D R' L' D' B' R L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 F' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F L' B Rw2 F L2 F' Uw' L2 B2 D2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw' B2 D2 F' L' Uw' @2022-07-21 17:44:28
141. 1:13.91 B2 U' D2 B2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 U' B' R B2 L2 D' B Rw2 B Uw2 F' D' U2 F2 U Rw2 Uw2 B Rw Fw2 B R D2 Rw Uw B2 U2 Rw F2 Rw Fw @2022-07-21 19:20:16
142. 1:03.53 L F' L D2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L R2 U R' F2 L B2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F L' B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 L' B' L2 U2 B Uw D L Fw2 D' Fw Uw' D Fw' Rw B' L @2022-07-21 19:23:05
143. 1:16.36 F R' F U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U F' D R2 D' L B' Rw2 Fw2 U B2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 U' B2 R F2 D2 Fw D' L' U2 L2 U Uw Fw' R' D' B Uw' Rw @2022-07-21 19:25:27
144. 1:02.62 R B R U2 R' U' D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R' Fw2 L2 D' Rw2 D' L2 Uw2 U R2 B Uw2 F2 Rw F' D2 B2 L D2 Uw Fw R' U D2 Fw L' @2022-07-21 19:27:57
145. 1:04.36 B2 R' U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 B F D2 F' L' B D R2 U F L2 Uw2 F' L Fw2 B' Uw2 R' F B L B Rw2 F' Uw B R Uw2 Rw' Uw' U' Rw U' L2 D2 F2 @2022-07-21 19:29:43
146. 1:02.74 L' F' U B R L' F U2 F L2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 Uw2 B Rw2 D B2 Uw2 D F L2 U' F2 D' Rw D' R2 F Uw L2 Fw Rw R' B' R' D @2022-07-21 19:38:03
147. 1:18.68 D R F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L U' R2 D R B R Uw2 L2 B L2 Fw2 U Fw2 R2 F2 B U2 D' L' Uw2 D2 Rw' Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F' @2022-07-21 19:41:44
148. 1:05.31 R2 F2 L U2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 B U' R' B' F L B' R U' Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' D Fw2 L Fw2 R' Uw' Rw2 R D2 Fw' L' Uw' @2022-07-21 19:47:23
149. 1:06.10 D2 B R B2 U D2 R2 B U' R' B2 R U2 R U2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 Fw2 D' F2 B2 U2 L Fw2 L D Rw2 D' Fw' R2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw2 R' D Uw Fw' Uw' U D' @2022-07-21 19:49:09
150. 58.64 U2 F R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 F D2 R B U B2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 F U B' Rw2 Uw2 D' L2 Fw2 D' R' U' Rw' F2 B' Rw' Fw F Rw' L2 Uw' D2 R2 @2022-07-21 19:50:56
151. 1:05.97 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L B2 L B2 R U2 D B2 F' L' D2 U' R' B' R Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 R2 L2 U Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw B2 L2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw D Rw' L2 D' F2 R2 @2022-07-23 17:35:19
152. 1:01.24 U' B' R' F' U' R2 D F D2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 F R2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L F2 D2 R' U' Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 F' L' R2 Fw U' Uw' B Uw2 R B2 Uw' Rw @2022-07-23 17:48:54
153. 1:04.52 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B' R' U B' L2 U2 R2 U L' Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 D Fw2 B U' Fw2 U2 F D' B' L U Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw U R Fw D' Rw' B2 U2 @2022-07-23 17:51:41
154. 1:05.66 U2 B' D2 F U2 F D2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 R' U2 F U' F2 R D B D2 Fw2 U R' Fw2 R' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 L2 Fw' D' R2 U2 L2 Fw Uw' R' Fw D2 U2 Rw' @2022-07-23 17:53:52
155. (55.47) D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 R F' R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B F2 Rw2 Uw2 F' D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 D' B U Fw2 U' Rw L R U' L2 Fw' Uw L2 R Uw2 B' U' F' @2022-07-23 17:55:42
156. 1:10.46 L F' R' L B' L D F' U2 F2 D2 R' L' U2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R2 Uw2 R Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B' R2 L' Fw2 U2 Uw B' L2 R Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 B @2022-07-23 17:57:35
157. 1:15.61 B F R2 B' D2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U R U2 L B' L' B2 R F Uw2 Fw2 B D F B' U2 Rw2 B D' F D' Rw' Fw2 R L' F' L F2 Uw' Fw U R B' Uw' @2022-07-23 17:59:51
158. 1:05.52 B' D' B2 L D2 F2 R D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' D' R2 D R' D' F R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F R' Fw2 U2 R B Rw2 L2 Uw L Uw2 L' U' F2 B2 Uw Fw U Rw F2 Rw @2022-07-23 18:01:58
159. 1:17.88 D L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L' U' L' B D2 B2 D' L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B L2 Uw2 L2 R' B R2 Uw2 F' Uw R2 F U' F2 Uw Fw Uw' Fw Rw2 R' Uw F' @2022-07-23 18:04:30
160. 1:05.43 B R B' L B L2 U F D' R2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 Uw2 F' D2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' B' R2 D2 Fw2 F R2 Rw Fw2 Rw' L' D' Uw B2 Rw L' Fw' D' R2 @2022-07-23 18:09:53
161. 59.41 R B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R B' L B' R' U F U' Uw2 R L2 D2 F2 U Fw2 D L' Fw2 D Fw' R' Uw2 F Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 L2 @2022-07-23 18:12:01
162. 59.56 L' U' D2 B R2 U2 L' B2 D L2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 Uw2 B L' Uw2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F B L Fw2 F' Uw L' B F D' Rw' B' Uw2 B Uw' Fw2 B2 @2022-07-23 18:25:43
163. 1:05.02 D' F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 L B' F D B2 R2 U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U2 L' B U' R' Uw' L D2 B' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' Fw2 L U' @2022-07-23 18:30:29
164. 1:01.81 B R2 F L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L F U' L2 B2 R2 U' L' R2 F' Fw2 L' Uw2 B' F2 Rw2 L F D2 U2 B2 L2 B' Uw' Fw2 Uw' R2 F2 U2 Rw2 L2 Fw R U' Rw2 @2022-07-23 18:35:47
165. 1:10.32 F U F' R L' F' D' B U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U L Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 F' R' F B U2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw L2 U' F2 B2 Uw2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw B2 Uw2 L2 @2022-07-23 18:37:50
166. (54.63) D U L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R' B' F R2 D' L' U2 L D L Fw2 D Rw2 D Fw2 F' Uw2 B' U' F R2 F U' Rw U' D' Rw' B R' Uw B' Rw2 Fw R Fw D @2022-07-23 18:39:39
167. 1:09.79 R U' D' F R2 B2 D F' R U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw U' B Rw2 Fw' B' U2 Fw' R Rw U Rw2 B @2022-07-23 18:41:35
168. 1:04.52 F R' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U F D F' L D2 Fw2 U' F2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F L2 U F' Rw' Uw2 B' D R B Rw Uw F Rw L' B D' @2022-07-23 18:43:18
169. 1:06.84 U2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U' F L' R' D' F D B' Fw2 U Rw2 U2 B D' F2 Uw2 R2 F' D F' D' Rw R Fw2 D L' B2 Uw' Rw Fw' L2 Uw R' D @2022-07-23 18:45:04
170. (58.22) B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 L B2 F2 U' B' R' U' R' F' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 D R2 F2 Uw2 F2 D Fw2 U' R2 L D Rw' U Rw2 L Uw Fw L2 Uw' B D2 Fw2 @2022-07-23 18:47:58
171. 1:16.29 B2 D F U' F2 L' F D B' L' U2 B2 L' F2 L D2 R D2 L D2 R Uw2 Rw2 L U R L D Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw U2 B L' D Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw' R' Fw' L D' Rw2 @2022-07-23 18:49:49
172. 1:10.17 R' B' L' R2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 L D' B2 R U' L' F2 Rw2 B L Uw2 R' B2 F' R' Uw2 L' D2 F2 B' Uw' R F' Uw2 F' L Uw Rw Fw Uw' F B2 Uw2 @2022-07-24 17:05:27
173. 58.41 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R' D' B2 U' R2 D F2 D' B' Rw2 Fw2 D' F U' Rw2 F D F' B2 Uw2 B2 Rw' U L' F' Rw' F' Fw Rw R2 Fw R2 Uw U @2022-07-24 17:08:08
174. 1:10.68 L' D B2 R' U F2 B' L B U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D' Rw2 B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw D' Fw2 B2 D' F D2 Uw R U' Fw Rw' @2022-07-24 17:10:44
175. 1:05.50 U' R F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F U' R' D' B R U F' L' Uw2 Rw2 R D2 Fw2 U F2 Uw2 L' U2 F2 Rw2 Fw' L' D' B' U' F' Uw Rw' Fw' Rw F' B U @2022-07-24 17:51:53
176. 1:09.28 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L U R D B' U' F2 R2 D F' Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 B R2 Uw2 R F2 D2 B Uw R' B2 R2 D' B Uw Fw Rw U R B2 @2022-07-24 17:59:52
177. 1:12.91 F2 L D2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B' D' L F' R' U2 R2 B' Fw2 D2 L U2 F' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 R2 D2 F2 R' Uw' L D' F2 D2 Fw Uw2 R' Fw Uw' F2 Uw' @2022-07-24 18:03:08
178. 1:01.46 L' D2 B R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L' U' L' B' L R2 B Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 F2 U' Fw2 D' L R2 U2 B2 Fw' D' Rw2 R2 B D' Rw' U B L Uw Fw Uw2 @2022-07-24 18:10:35
179. 1:06.02 F' D2 R' F L2 D' F L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 L' D Rw2 Uw2 D' B2 R Uw2 Rw2 D U' B2 L F' Rw2 Fw' L F U Uw Fw L2 B' Uw2 B U' @2022-07-24 18:14:21
180. 1:04.39 U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' D2 R U L F L B' F Fw2 Rw2 F Rw2 U F' L2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' D2 Rw' F2 R2 B2 U' Rw' Uw' Fw B' Uw2 L Uw' Fw Uw @2022-07-24 18:16:48
181. 1:12.58 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 F U R' F' L B2 U' F D Rw2 U R L2 Uw2 R' U R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 Fw' U Rw2 F' Uw Fw' L' F' Uw Rw2 R @2022-07-24 18:19:18
182. 1:15.58 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R D B2 F' L' R B' U2 B D Fw2 U Rw2 B' Rw2 U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 B' U F' Rw L' U' Fw' F' Rw Fw2 Uw D L U @2022-07-24 18:21:31
183. 1:02.41 R2 U' L D F2 R B' L' B R2 B U2 F' D2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 R Uw2 Rw2 B Rw2 L B2 R' B' R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 L' Uw F2 U' Rw Fw D B' Uw D' @2022-07-24 18:23:36
184. 1:01.32 B' R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L U' B' L B D' B U2 Uw2 Rw2 B R2 B D B L2 Uw2 D Rw U' R F' Rw' R2 Fw' R2 D F Rw Uw' Rw L @2022-07-24 18:25:40
185. 1:13.44 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 R U R2 B' F' U F L2 D' Rw2 F U' Rw2 F2 B' Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 D Rw Fw2 Rw F2 B' U L2 Fw Rw' Uw D' R' @2022-07-24 18:27:25
186. 1:00.06 F' D2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 D' F2 R B' R2 U2 R' B D2 Rw2 Fw2 D B2 U' L' F2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L2 F Rw2 Fw' U' R2 B2 U' Rw Fw' U2 R' D2 F Uw' @2022-07-24 18:29:20
187. 1:03.97 L' D' R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' B R2 F2 D B' D' L' Uw2 L D2 Rw2 U2 F' Rw2 U2 D2 R' F L2 Uw' F Uw2 R' U2 B2 Fw R' U' Rw R' Fw2 U @2022-07-24 18:31:05
188. (58.17) D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U L2 R U F D U' L' Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 D' R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B' Rw2 B' L2 Rw Uw2 D2 B Rw Fw' Uw' L2 U2 Fw' D2 @2022-07-24 18:32:47
189. 1:06.83 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F D' U2 F2 R' D L B R' D2 Uw2 R Uw2 F U2 Rw2 R' F D2 F Rw2 Uw R' D2 Rw2 R' U Rw' Uw' Fw2 B' R' D' F @2022-07-24 18:34:34
190. 1:10.87 D' F' B R2 U L' B' D R' F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B' Rw2 U2 F2 U' Rw2 F2 U Rw B F' L2 F2 Rw' Fw' U2 Rw R2 B' Uw2 L @2022-07-24 18:36:20
191. 1:03.77 F' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B D2 F' L U' B F' U2 F' Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 B L' Fw2 B' R2 L' U2 B' L2 Uw' U Fw2 U' B' Rw' F2 Uw B2 Rw R Uw' B @2022-07-24 18:38:10
192. 1:04.80 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D L U' R' D B L B2 F' L' F2 Fw2 U' B' F2 Rw2 Fw2 F L2 F' U B' R2 Rw' D' R2 U2 Rw' Uw B' F' D Rw' Fw' D U2 @2022-07-24 18:39:52
193. 1:10.80 L' B' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F U2 B D2 F2 L' D2 R' U' F2 L2 R U' Uw2 Rw2 R' L2 B R F' L Uw2 B' R Fw2 B Uw R2 B Uw' L' U Fw2 Rw U2 Fw' R2 Uw @2022-07-24 18:54:41
194. 1:04.66 L R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B' L' U F' D' B' R Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 B2 U' F D2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 D Rw L' U' B' L Uw2 R' U2 Uw Fw2 Uw L' @2022-07-24 18:56:34
195. 1:09.08 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L U2 F' R' B' U B' U F2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 R D' U B2 R2 L' Fw2 R' D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U2 F' U' Rw U L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 @2022-07-24 18:58:20
196. 1:07.15 U2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' L' B' U F L D' U R F2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L' B' Uw2 F' B' D2 Fw2 L D2 R' Uw' F2 B' Uw' D' B2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw L @2022-07-24 19:00:27
197. 1:04.93 F2 D U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 F R2 B R' D B2 U' L' B' R' Fw2 U Rw2 B' D R2 F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw' U' B' Rw' B' L Fw Uw Fw' B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 @2022-07-24 19:02:17
198. (52.96) F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 F' L D2 U L' U2 L B' R' D Uw2 F U2 B R' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 R' Uw' R2 F Uw D' B Rw D F' Rw' R' Uw Fw @2022-07-24 19:04:04
199. 1:03.73 B L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R B' L2 F' R' D2 U L2 R2 Rw2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 R' U' B2 L B2 Rw2 D' Fw Uw2 Fw R2 F2 B2 Rw Uw' L2 Uw Fw2 L' D' @2022-07-24 19:05:45
200. (51.76) F' D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U L2 R U' R U B' L2 D F2 Fw2 D Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' D Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B2 R2 Fw U2 R' Fw L2 Uw2 Rw D F2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 @2022-07-24 19:07:30


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Also, I'm officially sub-1:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoilers exist you know


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> spoilers exist you know


I tried, couldn't figure out how to do it. I'm a noob


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

when you post, click the little 3 dots, and the second option is for spoiler
then just type in the spoiler


Spoiler: spoiler



come back to the ducks


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> come back to the ducks


very tempting, but, I'll think about it.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 30, 2022)

Was practicing some 3x3 today. Totally unexpectedly got a pb single.
New 3x3 pb single: 11.46
11.46 F' D R F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 F U' L' B2 D2 U2 R @2022-07-30 15:07:07
it surprised me. it felt like a 18 second solve.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 6, 2022)

Doing some 2x2x3 for fun, new pb average: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-06 (solving from 2022-07-19 22:51:57 to 2022-08-06 14:03:04)
avg of 5: 4.81

Time List:
1. (4.28[1000 solves on 2x2x3. wow!]) D R2 U D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 @2022-07-19 22:51:57 
2. (5.72) F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 @2022-08-06 14:01:10 
3. 4.91 U R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D @2022-08-06 14:01:40 
4. 4.96 R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D @2022-08-06 14:02:04 
5. 4.56 U2 R2 U2 D' R2 F2 U @2022-08-06 14:03:04


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 7, 2022)

doing some mirror cube. new pb: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
single: 1:08.18

Time List:
1. 1:08.18 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L D' L' D B R' B2 U2 L2 @2022-08-07 15:06:55


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 7, 2022)

never mind. 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
single: 1:03.74

Time List:
1. 1:03.74 F' L R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 D L' F R2 U R' @2022-08-07 15:41:13


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 8, 2022)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sub-1 single on mirror cube! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
single: 49.12

Time List:
1. 49.12 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R' D2 F' D2 B' D L' B2 L' @2022-08-07 16:15:51
I was wanting a sub-1 single and instead got sub-50!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo happy!!!!!!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 8, 2022)

second sub-1:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-08
single: 50.64

Time List:
1. 50.64 U2 B L2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U F L B2 L' D L R2 @2022-08-08 08:04:53


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 8, 2022)

new mirror blocks pb by 0.01:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-08
single: 49.11

Time List:
1. 49.11 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B2 R F D F' D' U L2 R' U' @2022-08-08 10:57:09
THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2022)

you never cease to amaze us ;-;


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 8, 2022)

done with mirror cube for today. Last pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-08
single: 42.40

Time List:
1. 42.40 R2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F L' U B2 L B D' R' F L @2022-08-08 15:40:50
caught it on camera too!!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> caught it on camera too!!!


Caught it on camera!!!!
*Plot twist:* doesn't post the video to it…

btw, congrats :3


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 8, 2022)

I'll post it here after I upload it to YouTube. could take a minute.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 9, 2022)

Here it is.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 11, 2022)

new mirror cube pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-10 (solving from 2022-08-10 21:47:08 to 2022-08-10 22:13:50)
avg of 5: 1:01.25

Time List:
1. 1:06.81 F' R2 U' L2 U F2 D' B F2 L2 B2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' D2 L U2 R @2022-08-10 21:47:08 
2. 49.21 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R B2 R2 L' U' L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' @2022-08-10 21:49:04 
3. (1:08.21) D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L' B U L D2 F2 D' R2 U' @2022-08-10 22:10:12 
4. (45.51) L U' L2 D' F R' F B R F' U2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 B D2 @2022-08-10 22:12:13 
5. 1:07.74 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' L' R U' R' U2 F' R D' U' @2022-08-10 22:13:50


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 14, 2022)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY FIRST EVER SUB-11!!!!!!!!!!! new 3x3 pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-13
single: 10.52

Time List:
1. 10.52 R' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B U L' B' L2 F U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 @2022-08-13 19:55:10

reconstruction:
inspection: x2 y'
R' F R U2 R' L2 B R U R' D' R// cross
y U' R U' R'// first pair
U' R' U2 R y R U2 R' U B U' B'// second pair
y' U R' U' R L' U L// third pair
U2 R' U R U' y R U' R'// last pair
U' (F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2) U'// OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2// PLL


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice! It feels so good to break a second barrier. I recently just broke the 6 second barrier and congrats on the sub 11 barrier!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Nice! It feels so good to break a second barrier. I recently just broke the 6 second barrier and congrats on the sub 11 barrier!


Thanks! And congrats on breaking 6 second barrier!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Nice! It feels so good to break a second barrier. I recently just broke the 6 second barrier and congrats on the sub 11 barrier!


im getting a sub 9 soon


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 15, 2022)

Finally leaning CLL. If anyone has any tips, it would help . Thanks


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 15, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Finally leaning CLL. If anyone has any tips, it would help . Thanks


Learn the easy algs first (sune/antisune sets), save the harder to learn/recog algs last (T/U sets). For me, some standard algs don't work as well as the alternatives, so take your time and try out each algorithm before choosing it for a case.

A lot of CLL algs are just OLL algs, so learn to recog them first. Drill harder algs over and over again and get them into your muscle memory. It also helps figuring out 2-3 different recog patterns for each set.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Learn the easy algs first (sune/antisune sets), save the harder to learn/recog algs last (T/U sets). For me, some standard algs don't work as well as the alternatives, so take your time and try out each algorithm before choosing it for a case.
> 
> A lot of CLL algs are just OLL algs, so learn to recog them first. Drill harder algs over and over again and get them into your muscle memory. It also helps figuring out 2-3 different recog patterns for each set.


Thanks


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

1) drill more than you think you need to drill. It helps a whole lot and can make you execute them faster.\
2) focus on getting good at recognizing the cases
3) practice, practice, PRACTICE
4) Learn Anti-CLL, it is very easy if you know CLL and are willing to practice for ~a week.
5) Learn EG-1 and practice same as CLL.
6) One-looking, which will take some practice.
7) Congrats, you are most likely sub-2.5!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Finally leaning CLL. If anyone has any tips, it would help . Thanks


I would say the same as Imsoosm and baseballjello67, but i would also recommend learning algs as breaking them down into triggers, and don't get to confused with R and L moves, they are the same things except used to avoid rotations in different algs
Also learn the mirrored algs for sune and antisune, that way you are learning 12 algs at the cost of 6


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 21, 2022)

I have decided to dabble in zz. This is not a permanent decision. I'm just trying it out to see if I like it. If I enjoy it better than cfop, then maybe I'll switch. But for now, it's just for fun. I do have some trouble planning out cross and eo. So, if anyone has any tips, I would appreciate it. Thanks. (Don't worry, I'm still learning cll for 2x2.)


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I have decided to dabble in zz. This is not a permanent decision. I'm just trying it out to see if I like it. If I enjoy it better than cfop, then maybe I'll switch. But for now, it's just for fun. I do have some trouble planning out cross and eo. So, if anyone has any tips, I would appreciate it. Thanks. (Don't worry, I'm still learning cll for 2x2.)


Hey, I just started ZZ too! I can't plan out full EO in inspection either (unless there are 2/4 bad edges), but I'm getting better at it now. Have a set color scheme makes recognizing good and bad edges much easier. Just give yourself unlimited inspection time first (that's what I'm doing right now). You can also try some scrambles and ONLY do EO. Grind solves like this and your EO will slowly get better!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey, I just started ZZ too! I can't plan out full EO in inspection either (unless there are 2/4 bad edges), but I'm getting better at it now. Have a set color scheme makes recognizing good and bad edges much easier. Just give yourself unlimited inspection time first (that's what I'm doing right now). You can also try some scrambles and ONLY do EO. Grind solves like this and your EO will slowly get better!


Thanks! And good luck on your journey!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 26, 2022)

O got the GAN Mirror m and I just got a new PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-26
single: 34.74

Time List:
1. 34.74 L' D R' D2 B D' F' L' U R D2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R @2022-08-26 15:39:59


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 26, 2022)

ok. forget what I just said:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-26
single: 31.86

Time List:
1. 31.86 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 D L2 R2 U B L B' L F L' D' F2 D' @2022-08-26 15:46:09


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 26, 2022)

Mirror pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-26 (solving from 2022-08-26 15:34:02 to 2022-08-26 15:48:46)
avg of 5: 47.04

Time List:
1. (1:13.82) D B U' F2 U F2 U' R' D R2 F' R2 F L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 @2022-08-26 15:34:02 
2. 56.20 B L U L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L F' L2 R B D' R2 F2 @2022-08-26 15:36:06 
3. 34.74 L' D R' D2 B D' F' L' U R D2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R @2022-08-26 15:39:59 
4. (31.86) B2 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 D L2 R2 U B L B' L F L' D' F2 D' @2022-08-26 15:46:09 
5. 50.17 U D R U2 D B' U' D L B2 U2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 @2022-08-26 15:48:46


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 27, 2022)

Ok. I have decided to stick with cfop. I really loved learning ZZ, but I feel like I have much more to do with cfop before I switch to another method. Also, I would like to keep using ZZ for fun without learning everything in one go. so, there is a chance I will switch in the Far future, but for now, I'm back with cfop. my decision is final. Please don't hate me. Thanks.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

not a bad 2x2 average:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01 (solving from 2022-09-01 19:16:13 to 2022-09-01 19:17:24)
avg of 5: 4.70

Time List:
1. (3.43) F2 R F U' R2 F2 R' U' F @2022-09-01 19:16:13 
2. 4.92 R U' R' F U2 R' F R2 F @2022-09-01 19:16:30 
3. 4.48 U2 R2 U F R' U2 R U2 R' F2 @2022-09-01 19:16:47 
4. 4.70 R' U' R U2 F' R F R2 U @2022-09-01 19:17:04 
5. (5.35) R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' F R' @2022-09-01 19:17:24


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

new mirror cube pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
single: 29.73

Time List:
1. 29.73 L2 B' D L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D' R D' B' U L F' R2 @2022-09-01 21:04:06


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

scratch that. new mirror cube pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
single: 29.29

Time List:
1. 29.29 B F2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 R B' R' D2 L' B D R2 B @2022-09-01 21:18:17


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

did it again. new mirror cube pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
single: 28.70

Time List:
1. 28.70 L2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 L F2 L2 D L' U2 B' L D2 @2022-09-01 21:34:52


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

forget everything I said. new mirror pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
single: 23.97

Time List:
1. 23.97 F R' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 R U2 F2 U L' F2 D L @2022-09-01 21:50:19


----------



## gsingh (Sep 2, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> new mirror cube pb:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
> single: 29.73
> 
> ...





Abram Grimsley said:


> scratch that. new mirror cube pb:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
> single: 29.29
> 
> ...





Abram Grimsley said:


> did it again. new mirror cube pb:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
> single: 28.70
> 
> ...





Abram Grimsley said:


> forget everything I said. new mirror pb:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
> single: 23.97
> 
> ...


Stop.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Stop.


Never. 
new pb by 0.4:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
single: 23.57

Time List:
1. 23.57 R U' B' R2 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R U R F U2 L2 D2 @2022-09-01 21:58:51


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

doing 4x4 now. not pb, but I haven't gotten a 53 in a while.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
single: 53.32

Time List:
1. 53.32 B' L2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L2 B U R D' L2 F2 L B2 U L' Uw2 F Uw2 L U2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B2 R B' U2 Uw L2 B' U2 L2 Fw R2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' D B' @2022-09-01 22:35:04


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 4, 2022)

Goals for Western Championship 

3x3: Sub-16 average and a pb single 

2x2: Sub-6 average and a sub-4 single 

4x4: sub-1 single and low one average 

5x5: make cut-off (very unlikely) 

Pyraminx: Sub-8 average and Sub-6 single 

Skewb: sub-12 average and sub-10 single 

Square-1: sub-40 average and sub-30 single 

Megaminx: make cut-off (also unlikely) 

Clock: make cut-off (possible) 

3x3 OH: low 30 average


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

new 2x2 pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
single: 1.58

Time List:
1. 1.58 F' U' F R F R2 F' R' U' @2022-09-04 17:27:16


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> new 2x2 pb:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
> single: 1.58
> 
> ...


What was the solution? Do you remember?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What was the solution? Do you remember?


The three yellow corners on bottom:
U2 R U2 R'// solved 

I tried it again and got a 0.97


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> The three yellow corners on bottom:
> U2 R U2 R'// solved
> 
> I tried it again and got a 0.97


lel 4 mover easy sub .6 boi


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> lel 4 mover easy sub .6 boi


Lol, I'm just not fast enough yet.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 6, 2022)

this solve is not a pb at all, but it had an easy x-cross, so I'll post it so everyone can try it.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
single: 14.70

Time List:
1. 14.70[x-cross] L2 B' L2 B' R2 U F' U R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L2 U @2022-09-05 17:18:04


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 6, 2022)

5x5 PB by 5 seconds:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
single: 2:31.08

Time List:
1. 2:31.08 Fw' Rw Lw L2 Bw2 Lw2 L Dw Lw2 L' Rw F Rw' Dw' B2 R' U2 F2 Fw' L' B2 F2 U D Rw' Lw2 L B2 Fw2 F' Lw U R L2 Uw D Rw Bw Fw L Lw2 B Dw' Lw B' Dw2 Lw' D' B Uw Lw F2 L' Bw2 B Rw R Bw' Fw' Uw' @2022-09-05 20:54:24


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 9, 2022)

So, I have Western Championship coming in October. And, I don't have much hope, but I want to be able to get an actual average of 5 on 5x5. I've been grinding for the past week and I dropped my averages from 2:50 down to 2:30. I still have a lot to go. I need to drop down to sub-2 or even just low 2. I'll also be doing the same for Megaminx. So, any tips for both puzzles are welcome. Even if I don't get an average for Megaminx, I really would like to have one for 5x5. Thanks .


----------



## gsingh (Sep 9, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> So, I have Western Championship coming in October. And, I don't have much hope, but I want to be able to get an actual average of 5 on 5x5. I've been grinding for the past week and I dropped my averages from 2:50 down to 2:30. I still have a lot to go. I need to drop down to sub-2 or even just low 2. I'll also be doing the same for Megaminx. So, any tips for both puzzles are welcome. Even if I don't get an average for Megaminx, I really would like to have one for 5x5. Thanks .


Do you use yau or redux for 5x5?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Do you use yau or redux for 5x5?


Yau


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 9, 2022)

New 5x5 pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-08
single: 2:11.66

Time List:
1. 2:11.66 Dw F D' L2 Fw' L2 Lw R' Rw D2 Bw Uw2 Bw' Uw L Fw Lw2 U2 Rw' D' Bw' Dw' B' Dw F' U Rw U R' U2 L Bw Lw2 D' B2 Rw R2 U' R' D' Uw' R Fw2 Uw' L' U2 Uw2 Fw' L' R2 U2 Bw Dw' L' B Dw' B' Dw2 B2 Uw' @2022-09-08 20:50:59 

should have been sub-2:10, but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

new mirror cube pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-11 (solving from 2022-09-11 21:03:49 to 2022-09-11 21:08:32)
avg of 5: 30.99

Time List:
1. (24.28) L' F L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U2 F L' B' D' B U' L' B2 U2 @2022-09-11 21:03:49 
2. 33.07 U2 L2 R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' B U L' D2 R B' D' F D R' @2022-09-11 21:04:50 
3. (33.52) B' D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 L F' U' B L2 D2 R' F @2022-09-11 21:06:10 
4. 30.49 L D2 R' F R2 D F2 R' F L2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 @2022-09-11 21:07:23 
5. 29.42 L2 U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 L' D L' B U' B2 R U2 L2 @2022-09-11 21:08:32


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally sub-30 average of 5 on mirror blocks:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-11 (solving from 2022-09-11 21:17:18 to 2022-09-11 21:21:27)
avg of 5: 29.49

Time List:
1. 33.69 F' L2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F U R F2 L @2022-09-11 21:17:18 
2. 27.54 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 B' R D U2 L D' B L2 R @2022-09-11 21:18:23 
3. (35.10) U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' U' F L' R2 U' R B' L' @2022-09-11 21:19:30 
4. (26.44) R2 D' R F R2 L2 F L' B D R2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 @2022-09-11 21:20:31 
5. 27.24 B2 L' B2 D F L' U2 F L2 F B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' @2022-09-11 21:21:27


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally sub-30 average of 5 on mirror blocks:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-11 (solving from 2022-09-11 21:17:18 to 2022-09-11 21:21:27)
> avg of 5: 29.49
> 
> ...


nice, do you solve with the smallest side or largest side on the bottom? I presume you use CFOP for it right?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

I do use cfop. And I solve it with the largest side on bottom.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I do use cfop. And I solve it with the largest side on bottom.


You might wanna consider switching to small side on bottom since it allows more algs to be viable since slices become more consistent.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> You might wanna consider switching to small side on bottom since it allows more algs to be viable since slices become more consistent.


I'll think about it. Thanks


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

sub-1 4x4 average:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15 (solving from 2022-09-15 19:05:28 to 2022-09-15 19:42:12)
avg of 5: 59.59

Time List:
1. (54.31) D B2 R' U2 F R U' L U2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 B' Uw2 L' B Uw2 L F2 Uw2 L' U2 F' U2 Uw' L2 B Uw2 L2 F Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw' R' Uw' @2022-09-15 19:05:28 
2. 55.14 L B2 L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 B D2 R F2 R' B2 F' D Rw2 Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 L2 D Fw2 D2 R2 D B' R F' U2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw2 R Uw' U @2022-09-15 19:35:54 
3. 1:07.30 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B U' B2 R2 D R D L2 F R' Uw2 B Rw2 L' F' Rw2 Fw2 L' B' Uw2 F U2 Fw2 Uw D' F2 Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw @2022-09-15 19:38:43 
4. 56.34 R' F D F2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R B U B2 F' L2 R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 U F B' Rw2 F' Uw2 U' F L2 B' L2 Rw F' U' Uw' F B' R' Fw Rw Fw' R @2022-09-15 19:40:28 
5. (1:08.28) D L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' B' D' R' F2 L2 U F' D F Fw2 L' U2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 D Rw2 L U2 L2 Fw D Fw2 D B2 D' U' Rw Fw L F' B2 @2022-09-15 19:42:12 

not pb, but second ever sub-1 average


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

4x4 pb fail:
52.03 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 F' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 R D' Rw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' L' D2 B D R2 Fw F' Rw' Uw' F' R2 Uw' @2022-09-15 19:55:36 

I'm so sad.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> 4x4 pb fail:
> 52.03 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 F' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 R D' Rw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' L' D2 B D R2 Fw F' Rw' Uw' F' R2 Uw' @2022-09-15 19:55:36
> 
> I'm so sad.


More like 'second best time ever'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

true


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

new 4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15 (solving from 2022-09-15 20:26:05 to 2022-09-15 20:33:02)
avg of 5: 58.12

Time List:
1. (1:02.33) U' F R2 B D L2 U L' F R U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F' Rw2 B' U B U' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw D' F' R2 B' R Fw L' Uw' F2 L Fw2 U @2022-09-15 20:26:05 
2. (52.82) R2 D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R' D' U2 B' D L' D2 L' R' Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 R B Uw2 F Uw2 U2 Rw2 R F Uw F2 Rw2 B D2 R2 Fw L U Rw Fw Rw' @2022-09-15 20:27:47 
3. 1:01.35 R U B2 R' D' F D B' R U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 L U2 L2 D Rw2 F L' Fw2 Uw2 F' R2 F2 R B L Uw' F L U' D2 B' Rw B D' Fw' Rw Uw2 L' @2022-09-15 20:29:31 
4. 59.38 F2 B2 R' U' F2 B U2 F B2 U2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D' L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 B2 L2 U' R' D' Fw D U2 F' L' Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw D' Rw' @2022-09-15 20:31:26 
5. 53.64 U2 R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 F' U' F2 R' U2 F2 L F Uw2 Rw2 L F2 L' Uw2 U L' D2 R F2 U Fw' L' F' Uw2 Fw R2 L' Uw' R Uw' Rw B Rw2 @2022-09-15 20:33:02


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> new 4x4 pb average of 5:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15 (solving from 2022-09-15 20:26:05 to 2022-09-15 20:33:02)
> avg of 5: 58.12
> 
> ...


bruh you had to beat me right after i got my pb ao5 lol gj


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

GG


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

4x4 pb2 average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15 (solving from 2022-09-15 20:54:44 to 2022-09-15 21:01:43)
avg of 5: 58.97

Time List:
1. 54.43 F2 R F2 L U2 R F2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L F' U' F2 R2 D R' Uw2 Fw2 U R2 Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 R' D R' Uw2 F2 B' Rw2 Fw U R' Rw B D2 Fw Uw' Rw' D2 @2022-09-15 20:54:44 
2. 57.65 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' R' D2 F' U2 L' D L2 B' R' B' U' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 F' D F' Rw2 L2 U2 L2 B' Rw L2 Fw2 F2 U Fw' Uw' D Fw' Uw F' Uw' L2 @2022-09-15 20:56:13 
3. (1:06.13) L2 D F2 B R' D F2 L' R2 D2 F B2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F L2 B D' Fw2 Rw2 B R B R2 Uw2 F L' Fw2 Uw' F R' B2 Uw2 D2 F' Fw Rw' Fw Rw' D2 U' @2022-09-15 20:57:44 
4. 1:04.84 D' B U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' U' R U2 L2 B L' U2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 B' U2 L Fw2 R Uw2 F U2 R Uw' L2 B' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw Rw2 R2 Fw U' Fw2 D2 @2022-09-15 20:59:32 
5. (53.46) R U' R U' F' L U' B D2 R' L D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 D Uw2 L Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 U2 L' F2 Uw2 R B2 U' B2 Uw' D B' Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw B2 Rw U @2022-09-15 21:01:43


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 16, 2022)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys have no idea how bad I've wanted this.
4x4 pb single:
49.25 B' U2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D' B2 F U F' D R' U R2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 R2 U' D' B Rw2 Fw2 D' B' F Rw B2 F2 Rw' Fw' U2 B2 Uw' L D F @2022-09-15 21:22:42 

I'm so happy. I've lost words to say.......................I have a new profile banner. lol


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 20, 2022)

Absolutely smashed my kilominx pb. I haven't done kilominx in a while, so I tried it out again, and it turns out, with VERY little practice, I'm almost sub-1! Lol


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 23, 2022)

I forgot to update you guys yesterday. I've been busy. I've had a lot of school these past couple weeks. I haven't been able to cube much. I'm hoping to get back into it this week. I need to keep practicing, because Western Championship is quickly approaching. I'm doing 4x4 right now and I've been doing some 3x3x4. After the comp, I'm thinking of buying the Tornado v3 and the WRM 4x4. Also hoping to buy a new 6x6. We'll see. 
Last update, yesterday was my 3rd year cubing anniversary. Its been fun, and I can't wait to see what the next year brings.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 29, 2022)

first 3x3x4 sub-2 single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
single: 1:55.21

Time List:
1. 1:55.21 U' S2 L2 F2 M2 S2 u' U2 L2 u2 M2 S2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U M2 B2 u' R2 u M2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U S2 M2 u2 S2 u B2 u' R2 B2 @2022-09-28 20:59:34


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 29, 2022)

first sub-1:50 solve on 3x3x4:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
single: 1:48.32

Time List:
1. 1:48.32 R2 F2 R2 u S2 u2 F2 U F2 U' S2 u U' B2 R2 S2 u' S2 R2 u R2 B2 L2 u' M2 U S2 M2 F2 u B2 R2 u R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 @2022-09-28 21:15:01


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 29, 2022)

missed 3x3 pb average of 5 by 0.1:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28 (solving from 2022-09-28 22:53:07 to 2022-09-28 22:56:18)
avg of 5: 14.41

Time List:
1. 14.46 F B2 R2 U L2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 D B' U L B2 D' U2 L D' F @2022-09-28 22:53:07 
2. (18.44) F R' L' B U2 B' U' B' R U2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 R' L' D2 L F2 @2022-09-28 22:53:48 
3. (14.04) R2 B2 L B2 L D' R' F R2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F @2022-09-28 22:54:26 
4. 14.25 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F D' L R B D2 L2 U' B2 F @2022-09-28 22:55:35 
5. 14.53 D' B' F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F U F L R' B U' B2 U @2022-09-28 22:56:18


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 30, 2022)

New 3x3x4 pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
single: 1:41.50

Time List:
1. 1:41.50 F2 M2 B2 u' U' L2 B2 u' U' M2 B2 u2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 u' B2 R2 U' S2 u2 S2 u R2 S2 L2 U F2 M2 u' U2 M2 B2 M2 u' S2 @2022-09-29 22:08:45


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 30, 2022)

better 3x3x4 pb:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
single: 1:16.47

Time List:
1. 1:16.47 U R2 B2 U S2 R2 u L2 U S2 u' F2 L2 u2 U2 M2 B2 R2 u2 U R2 B2 M2 B2 M2 U2 B2 L2 F2 u M2 B2 L2 u2 L2 u L2 U' F2 R2 @2022-09-29 22:29:19


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 5, 2022)

I was on track for pb average. then I got a LITERAL +6!!!!!!!!!!! I'm serios!!!!!!! I didn't finish the AUF, I stopped the timer with the side of my hands, and then touched the cube!!!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-05
single: 18.84

Time List:
1. 18.84[dude, I literally just got a +6] D B U R' U' L' U' F D L2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 @2022-10-05 00:16:35

I'm so depressed. Still, we press on!!!!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 5, 2022)

first 3x3x2 sub-20 average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-05 (solving from 2022-10-05 00:30:15 to 2022-10-05 00:35:38)
avg of 5: 19.76

Time List:
1. (18.43) U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 @2022-10-05 00:30:15 
2. (22.62) B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 @2022-10-05 00:32:42 
3. 18.97 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U L2 F2 @2022-10-05 00:33:45 
4. 21.81 B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U' @2022-10-05 00:34:32 
5. 18.50 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 @2022-10-05 00:35:38


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 7, 2022)

square-1 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06 (solving from 2022-10-06 16:07:31 to 2022-10-06 16:18:31)
avg of 5: 35.29

Time List:
1. 30.44 (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ @2022-10-06 16:07:31 
2. 31.75 (0,2)/ (4,1)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (4,0)/ (6,0)/ @2022-10-06 16:09:22 
3. 43.69 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4) @2022-10-06 16:11:06 
4. (57.96) (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (6,-1) @2022-10-06 16:12:56 
5. (24.48) (4,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ @2022-10-06 16:18:31 


And pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
single: 24.48

Time List:
1. 24.48 (4,-3)/ (-1,5)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ (6,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ @2022-10-06 16:18:31


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 7, 2022)

5x5 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06 (solving from 2022-09-17 23:19:32 to 2022-10-06 17:07:51)
avg of 5: 2:29.78

Time List:
1. 2:28.19 U' Fw' D' R B Rw' Lw2 R' U Dw2 F R2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 Bw D' Lw' Rw' B' Fw2 Dw2 L Bw' Dw Lw2 Rw Uw' U' Bw Dw2 Bw Uw2 B F2 Bw' D L R2 U2 F' B' Fw' Rw Dw' F Lw2 D2 Bw U2 R U' R2 Uw2 U' R B' Lw' U' @2022-09-17 23:19:32 
2. 2:38.89 U' Lw Dw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 Dw R Lw' Uw Lw Rw' Dw' Fw2 U Rw Fw2 D B2 Uw' D F' D' Bw2 D' Lw' R Dw D U2 Bw Dw2 L2 R2 Bw' D2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Rw L2 D' B2 Bw2 Uw2 U' Dw L B2 D' Lw' Fw Lw F2 @2022-10-06 16:22:57 
3. (2:50.72) Uw2 U' Rw2 B' L' Fw2 L2 D Rw' Uw2 F' Dw' Uw' Bw U' Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 F U' Dw' Bw Fw' B2 F' U' R' D2 Bw2 R' L Lw2 Dw2 F Dw2 Fw' B2 D2 Uw2 U Bw2 Fw2 Dw D' R2 Dw Lw' Uw Bw2 D2 F2 U Rw2 D Dw' Rw' L' @2022-10-06 16:27:58 
4. 2:22.26 B L Dw Bw2 U' Bw' Lw Rw2 Fw2 B D2 F Dw' B' D2 R2 B Uw2 R Bw' L Rw B Fw2 D' L2 F D U Rw' U L' F2 Lw' Bw U F Dw' U Uw2 R D Fw B R2 U L' Rw' B R2 B' Uw2 U2 B' F' D R Bw Uw Lw2 @2022-10-06 16:44:25 
5. (2:14.80) Bw2 Uw2 R Dw' Lw' D Rw2 L' Dw2 F2 B' R' L2 B' Rw' Lw D2 U2 L B2 Bw Rw' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 R2 D2 Lw' Fw L' Lw R2 Uw2 U L2 D2 B Fw2 F2 Dw Uw' D' L' U2 L U' R' F Dw R2 Bw2 L R2 U' Fw L2 D2 Uw Dw2 @2022-10-06 17:07:51


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 7, 2022)

first ever timed 10x10 solve. so, I guess pb single (and sub-1 hour):
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
single: 50:29.87

Time List:
1. 50:29.87 u L2 3l' U 3f2 R' U b2 L R 4f2 3l' 4b' 4f' D2 b' 3f' 3r' L' 5r 4b2 F2 R2 4l' r' f' 5f l 3f' 3r f' 3d2 u 3l' L2 4b' 4d2 F r2 F' 4u2 4f' F B' 5u' u2 F' 4d' D 3u R r' 3u U D' 4r2 5f' 3l2 5r' f2 L2 u' 5u2 4d2 4f B 4r2 3u L 3b2 4d' u' 4r2 d U 5f' R 3f 4f' R 3b' 4f2 F2 b 4d2 5u r' 3f2 r 3b' d2 3l' 3d l d B2 4d B2 3u' r' 4r' B 3u2 5u2 u' 5r 3f2 f 3r' d2 3r2 4l 3u' F2 3b' 5u2 f2 F' L2 3u' @2022-10-06 22:15:09


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 7, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> first ever timed 10x10 solve. so, I guess pb single (and sub-1 hour):
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
> single: 50:29.87
> 
> ...


heh heh

how many parities


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 7, 2022)

3: 1 wing parity 
Oll parity 
And pll parity. But they were easy.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 8, 2022)

new 3x3x4 pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-07
single: 1:01.10

Time List:
1. 1:01.10[almost sub-1] u' U' S2 U' u' L2 u2 L2 F2 u2 R2 U' S2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U' S2 R2 U2 u2 S2 L2 F2 u' F2 U2 R2 u' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 u' B2 M2 @2022-10-07 16:31:36

very close to sub-1, but, still very happy about this solve


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 8, 2022)

3x3x2 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-07 (solving from 2022-10-07 16:53:20 to 2022-10-07 16:58:10)
avg of 5: 19.59

Time List:
1. 26.00 F2 L2 R2 U R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 @2022-10-07 16:53:20 
2. 16.45 R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 @2022-10-07 16:54:23 
3. (27.95) F2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 @2022-10-07 16:55:27 
4. (16.18) U R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' @2022-10-07 16:57:02 
5. 16.31 B2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 @2022-10-07 16:58:10


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 9, 2022)

3x3 PB average and single in comp! 13.99 average and 12.60 single!


----------



## Timona (Oct 9, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> 3x3 PB average and single in comp! 13.99 average and 12.60 single!


LFG!!! That's amazing.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 9, 2022)

Yo, I've been moved to purple stage for 3x3!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 10, 2022)

Sorry for being late. 
Yesterday I got a pb pyraminx average of 5: 7.03

And a megaminx single: 2:14.72


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

3x3 pb average of five!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13 (solving from 2022-10-13 21:45:33 to 2022-10-13 21:47:49)
avg of 5: 13.59

Time List:
1. 13.47 L' D B' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F' U B2 R' D2 F' R' @2022-10-13 21:45:33 
2. (15.75) R2 F' B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' L' D B' D' U F2 @2022-10-13 21:46:06 
3. (12.98) R2 U' F2 R F2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 L B' D2 L B' U' B2 R' @2022-10-13 21:46:39 
4. 13.07 F B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 B' U2 L D2 L' D2 F' D2 U @2022-10-13 21:47:13 
5. 14.22 F' D2 L F2 R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' U L R2 U' L2 B D F @2022-10-13 21:47:49


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

Gear cube pb single! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
single: 6.55

Time List:
1. 6.55 U' R4' U3' R' @2022-10-13 21:59:59 

funny thing is I average around 46 seconds, and my previous pb was a 19! Lol!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

also, gear cube pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13 (solving from 2022-10-13 21:55:52 to 2022-10-13 22:14:32)
avg of 5: 42.10

Time List:
1. 41.56 U2' R2' F3' U5 R' @2022-10-13 21:55:52 
2. (1:04.35) R' U' R5 F5' @2022-10-13 21:57:17 
3. 46.45 U2 R' F' R3' F5 @2022-10-13 21:58:43 
4. (6.55) U' R4' U3' R' @2022-10-13 21:59:59 
5. 38.30 R' U2 R' F4 @2022-10-13 22:14:32


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 14, 2022)

strike that, sub-25 Gear cube Average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13 (solving from 2022-10-13 22:17:08 to 2022-10-13 22:25:58)
avg of 5: 21.45

Time List:
1. 21.09 U' F2' R F3 @2022-10-13 22:17:08 
2. (8.40) U' R4' U2' F5 @2022-10-13 22:17:58 
3. 17.85 U4' R U' F5' @2022-10-13 22:22:30 
4. (1:46.06) U F3' R5 F2 @2022-10-13 22:23:37 
5. 25.40 R2' F5' U3' R5 @2022-10-13 22:25:58


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 15, 2022)

great 4x4 single. not pb by 0.64 seconds:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
single: 49.89

Time List:
1. 49.89 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L U2 R D' F2 D2 L F R' B U' F Uw2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 L' R2 Uw2 D' R L U' D Fw' R' Uw2 Fw D L2 Rw Uw' B' Rw2 D R' @2022-10-15 15:02:25


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> great 4x4 single. not pb by 0.64 seconds:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-15
> single: 49.89
> 
> ...


still not sub 49.05


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 17, 2022)

New, surprising Redi cube pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
single: 12.99

Time List:
1. 12.99 R L R L' x R' L R' x R L' R x R' L R' x R L R' L R x R L R x L' R' L x R' L R L' @2022-10-16 16:05:44


And new pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16 (solving from 2022-10-16 15:59:28 to 2022-10-16 16:05:44)
avg of 5: 18.65

Time List:
1. 18.08 L R' L' R' x R L' R L' x R' L' R' L x R' L' R L' R' x L R L' R x R' L R L R' x L R L' x R' L' R L' @2022-10-16 15:59:28 
2. 17.00 R' L' R' L' R' x L R L x R' L R' L x L R L' x R L' R' L x L R' L x R L' R' x L R' L R @2022-10-16 16:00:34 
3. (21.51) R L R' L' R' x R' L R L' x R' L R L x L R' L' x R' L' R' L R x L R L' x L R' L' x L' R' L @2022-10-16 16:01:50 
4. 20.87 R' L' R' L R' x R L R' L' R x R' L' R' L' x R' L R' L' R' x R' L' R' L R x L R L' x R' L' R' x L' R L R L @2022-10-16 16:03:20 
5. (12.99) R L R L' x R' L R' x R L' R x R' L R' x R L R' L R x R L R x L' R' L x R' L R L' @2022-10-16 16:05:44


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 17, 2022)

new square-1 average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16 (solving from 2022-10-16 16:18:44 to 2022-10-16 16:26:18)
avg of 5: 33.34

Time List:
1. 33.38 (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ @2022-10-16 16:18:44 
2. 33.40 (1,0)/ (3,3)/ (-1,5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (4,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5) @2022-10-16 16:20:35 
3. 33.25 (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-2) @2022-10-16 16:22:27 
4. (33.13) (0,2)/ (1,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4) @2022-10-16 16:24:32 
5. (44.16) (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (6,-2) @2022-10-16 16:26:18


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 20, 2022)

new 3x3x4 pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-19
single: 58.44

Time List:
1. 58.44 M2 B2 U2 M2 B2 M2 U' S2 u2 U' L2 u L2 F2 u2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 u2 B2 L2 u2 M2 u' M2 u S2 U L2 U' u M2 u L2 F2 R2 B2 @2022-10-19 21:38:50
finally sub-1!!!!!!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 20, 2022)

also, little pie cube pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-19
single: 1:23.31

Time List:
1. 1:23.31 C B A C A U2 C A C U3 A U3 B C B U3 A U' A C B A C A C @2022-10-19 22:32:05


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 22, 2022)

Just ordered the tornado v3 and a couple other cubes 2 days ago from the cubicle. Hopefully they arrive in the next 2 weeks. I only ordered the standard version, because I don't think I'm ready for corner magnets (my excuse for not wanting to wait an extra week for the flagship version. Lol) I will eventually order the flagship one. But, for now I'm good.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 24, 2022)

YO, 4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-23 (solving from 2022-10-23 18:03:26 to 2022-10-23 18:11:19)
avg of 5: 58.08

Time List:
1. 56.62 B2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 U F D2 R2 B D' F2 L' B2 Uw2 B Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 R U2 F Uw2 D2 L Uw' Fw2 L' B' Uw' B D' Fw' Uw' Fw' D L U2 @2022-10-23 18:03:26 
2. 1:04.26 R' D F L D' B' D R2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 U' B2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 R2 F' Uw2 F L D2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw2 F' D Fw' L' Uw F D' Fw2 U @2022-10-23 18:06:03 
3. (1:05.98) B' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L' D F' R2 B D' F' L' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 L' Uw2 L B Uw2 B Uw F D' Fw2 D B2 Rw' D Fw R Fw2 U' L @2022-10-23 18:08:00 
4. 53.35 D' F2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R' U2 F R D2 R' B' L2 U' R Fw2 U Rw2 L D Fw2 U L' Uw2 R D2 R' B D' Fw' F L' D Rw Fw' B2 Rw R U @2022-10-23 18:09:43 
5. (50.76[pb average, Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!]) L D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 D F2 L' D' R F' U L2 B' F2 U Uw2 Fw2 F2 U L' Fw2 D' Fw2 R L2 D' R2 F2 Fw' U2 R2 Fw U Fw Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' D' B @2022-10-23 18:11:19


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 24, 2022)

Finally got sub-58 4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-23 (solving from 2022-10-23 20:53:15 to 2022-10-23 21:03:48)
avg of 5: 57.53

Time List:
1. 59.16 L B' D L F U2 L U' R F' U2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B L2 U2 R' F Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' Fw' R2 D' L Fw' R' B2 @2022-10-23 20:53:15 
2. 58.43 U2 F' R U B' D B' U2 F L2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 Uw2 F D2 R L U2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw F' U2 R' D R2 Rw Fw' R2 U F Uw' @2022-10-23 20:54:55 
3. (1:04.91) L2 D U2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F' U L' B2 R B2 L2 B' Rw2 Fw2 D F Rw2 U' B D2 B2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 R F' Rw Fw' D2 Fw' D2 B' Uw B2 Rw @2022-10-23 20:56:35 
4. (52.18) D B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U R' B R' B2 D2 L R2 B' Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 F L F Uw2 F2 Uw B2 L B' R2 Uw2 F Rw' D' Rw2 U' Fw' D U2 @2022-10-23 21:01:45 
5. 55.01 F R B U L F2 L' D F U F2 D B2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 D L2 R' Fw2 U B2 Rw2 L' U Fw D' L' Fw2 B2 L Uw L' D2 F Rw U' D @2022-10-23 21:03:48


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 24, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Finally got sub-58 4x4 pb average of 5:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-23 (solving from 2022-10-23 20:53:15 to 2022-10-23 21:03:48)
> avg of 5: 57.53
> 
> ...


Good job! You're catching up to my 56.49 I see...


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 25, 2022)

Just got my Tornado v3! it's very good! definite main (maybe). lol. can't wait to do some solves!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 26, 2022)

So close to new pb. But, dnf because I didn't see pll parity. RIP.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 27, 2022)

Let's go! 4x4 pb average of 5!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-26
avg of 5: 56.61

Time List:
1. 56.98 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R D2 U F' R2 B' L U2 L' B' Fw2 L Fw2 U' B2 D2 Rw2 D' R' D' Fw2 R2 Fw' D B U2 L2 Rw' Uw' R Fw2 F' U B 
2. 56.06 U' B2 U L F U2 D' L' D F2 R2 F L2 F L2 U2 D2 F R2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 D F U2 Rw2 U' R2 U B R2 Rw B2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw R' U' Rw' Fw B' 
3. (1:00.28) B R' D' F2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' R D2 L2 U' B' L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 B U' Rw2 L2 F2 U' B' D B2 Rw Fw2 L Uw2 Rw' Uw F' Rw Uw2 U' B' Rw 
4. 56.80 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B U' L' B F R2 D' L2 D' R2 Uw2 L' D' Fw2 R' U' Rw2 L' U' D2 R Uw2 U Fw D R2 B2 L Uw2 F Uw' Fw Rw2 D' Fw Uw 
5. (54.93) F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D' F L2 F2 R U2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 L F' L Uw2 Rw2 L' B' Rw2 L2 U2 F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw' F2 D' B' L2 Rw' B Uw2 Fw U D' B2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

new Dino cube pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27
single: 3.02

Time List:
1. 3.02 R' L' R L' R x R L' R L' R x L' R L x L R L x L R' L' R' x L' R' L' x R L' R x L R L' R' L' @2022-10-27 20:18:19


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 28, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Let's go! 4x4 pb average of 5!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-26
> avg of 5: 56.61
> ...


Bro 0.12 away from Nigel and 1.36 away from me


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

not a 48, but 4x4 pb single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27
single: 49.02

Time List:
1. 49.02 B U2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 B D2 B D R2 B' L' R' U' F2 D2 B' F2 Fw2 R' Fw2 U' L' Uw2 F2 R D2 L U Fw B U' R2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw Rw2 U' Fw2 R' L' @2022-10-27 20:52:00


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Bro 0.12 away from Nigel and 1.36 away from me


That doesn't matter anymore. 4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27 (solving from 2022-10-27 21:11:25 to 2022-10-27 21:18:58)
avg of 5: 54.92

Time List:
1. 59.74 D B2 F D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D U F2 L R' U' B2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 D F' D2 Rw2 R2 F Rw' B2 R' D' B2 L2 Uw F' Rw' F' Uw U2 Fw2 @2022-10-27 21:11:25 
2. 52.72 B' D2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L U' R F' L' U' F' U' B Fw2 D Fw2 D2 F Uw2 U2 R2 U' Fw2 D' F D Rw' U F2 R' B D' Uw Rw' Uw' B' Uw' F' D2 @2022-10-27 21:13:13 
3. (1:03.21) B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B R' B2 D F2 R B' F L' U' Rw2 Fw2 R D L' Uw2 U' D Rw2 R L' U' R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' U F U Rw Uw L F Rw B Rw' @2022-10-27 21:14:42 
4. 52.30 D F' L' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L' F D' L' U' F2 L Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 L2 Uw2 F' U D' Rw2 B' U Rw Uw2 D2 Rw' L' F2 Rw' Fw' R D L' Fw' R2 @2022-10-27 21:17:05 
5. (51.89) U2 F2 U2 F L B L' D' L B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R U Rw2 L2 R' U Fw2 F2 R' Fw' L F' Uw2 Fw F D2 R2 Uw' F2 Rw' R Fw' R2 @2022-10-27 21:18:58


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

dude, I just failed a 3x3x4 pb single with a wrong turn AUF +2. Lol!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27
single: 59.90

Time List:
1. 59.90+ U B2 u R2 U R2 u2 L2 U2 M2 S2 R2 U2 u F2 U2 L2 S2 M2 U2 M2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 u F2 u' L2 u' U F2 R2 B2 M2 u' S2 U' @2022-10-27 22:59:45


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 28, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> That doesn't matter anymore. 4x4 pb average of 5:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27 (solving from 2022-10-27 21:11:25 to 2022-10-27 21:18:58)
> avg of 5: 54.92
> 
> ...


Bro youre crushing my pbs


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 28, 2022)

This is what will happen guaranteed:


NigelTheCuber said:


> Bro youre crushing my pbs


Me: I'm finally doing it! Yay
Nigel: beats all my pb's on cam!
Also me:  well that didn't last long.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> That doesn't matter anymore. 4x4 pb average of 5:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-27 (solving from 2022-10-27 21:11:25 to 2022-10-27 21:18:58)
> avg of 5: 54.92
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOO

jk jk insane job!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 9, 2022)

Let's Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I finally did it! 4x4 pb single!
Absolutely smashed!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-08
single: 44.91

Time List:
1. 44.91 L2 F U2 B R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 R' D2 R F' L F2 R2 U L' Uw2 R' L' Uw2 F' R' Fw2 R Fw2 F' R' Uw' D U Fw2 Uw B2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw B' Rw' Uw R @2022-11-08 18:40:47


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 9, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Let's Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I finally did it! 4x4 pb single!
> Absolutely smashed!
> 
> ...


I'm sad now. There is no way on earth I will ever beat that


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I'm sad now. There is no way on earth I will ever beat that


You will! I believe in you!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 20, 2022)

Dude I finally have vacation and ALL my solves on cs timer are gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well, i will be using this progression thread to keep track of my progress and pb's.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Dude I finally have vacation and ALL my solves on cs timer are gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> well, i will be using this progression thread to keep track of my progress and pb's.


Bro, same thing happened to me not long ago. I switched to CubeDesk

also why u awake at 12 AM lol


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Bro, same thing happened to me not long ago. I switched to CubeDesk
> 
> also why u awake at 12 AM lol


Doesn't CubeDesk cost money? 

I was celebrating no school for a week! 
I probably shouldn't stay up so late though! Lol)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Doesn't CubeDesk cost money?
> 
> I was celebrating no school for a week!
> I probably shouldn't stay up so late though! Lol)


No it doesn't cost money, the Pro version does.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> No it doesn't cost money, the Pro version does.


Ok. I'll probably try it out


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 22, 2022)

2x2x3 pb single: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-21
single: 1.76

Time List:
1. 1.76 U F2 D F2 U F2 @2022-11-21 16:47:06


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 23, 2022)

New 4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-23 (solving from 2022-11-23 12:30:07 to 2022-11-23 12:45:17)
avg of 5: 54.84

Time List:
1. 51.78 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' F L2 B' D2 F' L D B L D2 F2 D' L' R' Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2 D Rw2 D B' Uw2 U B L2 B2 Rw R' F' R B' Fw Rw D2 L Fw2 B' R' @2022-11-23 12:30:07
2. (1:00.45) F D L' B2 U' B U' F' U R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U D' B2 L' Rw2 U' B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 L2 U L2 U' Fw2 Rw' L2 D B' F Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 R2 Uw D' F2 @2022-11-23 12:36:30
3. (50.29) D F' L2 U2 F L2 D' B R F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 Rw2 F U' Fw2 R2 L2 Uw2 D' R2 F' Uw2 D' U Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U Uw L Uw2 Fw' D2 R2 B @2022-11-23 12:40:05
4. 58.82 R2 L' B2 D' B2 U2 L D' F' U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 F Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 D U2 F L2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R2 D' Rw Fw2 D' F L2 U R2 Uw' Fw Uw Fw' F' L Uw' @2022-11-23 12:41:37
5. 53.93 U2 R' L2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' U2 F U2 R D B D' Rw2 D R U2 Fw2 R' Uw2 D' F2 Uw2 U' R' F Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' U' F Rw R' @2022-11-23 12:45:17


@NigelTheCuber we're tied!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 24, 2022)

@NigelTheCuber 4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-24 (solving from 2022-11-24 14:18:28 to 2022-11-24 14:28:52)
avg of 5: 54.46

Time List:
1. 54.06 L2 B2 U' F2 L' B R U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D R2 B2 R' D' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 B L D2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' F2 Uw D F' R Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R' Uw @2022-11-24 14:18:28 
2. 54.48 U2 R L D' L' B R L U2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L' B' D2 L' F' Uw2 B Uw B' U L U' Rw Fw' F Uw F R Uw' @2022-11-24 14:20:03 
3. (1:00.33) B2 D L U' D2 R D' B' R L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U2 B' L' B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 U Rw' D2 Fw R Fw Rw' U @2022-11-24 14:24:03 
4. (51.26) D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 B' L' D' L2 D2 L F' D L' Rw2 F Uw2 R2 Fw2 U B' U' D' Rw2 R2 U' D L' D Rw L Fw' L Uw' Rw2 L2 B2 R D @2022-11-24 14:27:24 
5. 54.85 U D F2 R2 B' L' U' F L' U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R L F Rw2 B L' B U2 L2 Uw' L U2 R' Fw2 F Rw F Uw2 L F' Uw' @2022-11-24 14:28:52


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 28, 2022)

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!! let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4x4 pb average of 5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-27 (solving from 2022-11-27 20:42:23 to 2022-11-27 20:48:15)
avg of 5: 49.67

Time List:
1. 50.43 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L' U' L R F D' F2 L2 U' Uw2 F L' F' Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 F L' F' U2 F2 Uw R' F Uw2 Rw2 F R2 Rw' F2 Uw Rw2 L @2022-11-27 20:42:23 
2. 48.64 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F L B' U2 F' U' B2 R2 D L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F B' D' Fw2 Uw2 F2 B' D U' Rw' D' R L2 Fw2 R' D2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw Rw2 B2 @2022-11-27 20:43:49 
3. (45.13) F D L2 F2 U' R L' D' B U D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D Fw2 R2 U F' R2 U Rw2 D' Rw F2 B2 U D' Fw' Rw' R' F' R' Uw Rw R @2022-11-27 20:45:13 
4. (59.79) F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B L U B D2 R' B U L F2 Rw2 B D R2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 B2 R2 F' D B2 L' B Rw L D2 Fw L' Fw L' Fw F2 Rw' @2022-11-27 20:46:30 
5. 49.93[YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!] D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F' L R' U' F R B F2 R' Fw2 D L2 B2 U' Fw2 F' Uw2 F U' B2 D2 F' Rw D B U' Rw Fw Rw2 U Fw D Fw Rw2 @2022-11-27 20:48:15 

@NigelTheCuber I'm ahead now!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 28, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!! let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4x4 pb average of 5:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-27 (solving from 2022-11-27 20:42:23 to 2022-11-27 20:48:15)
> avg of 5: 49.67
> ...


Bro.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 29, 2022)

I did it! I'm officially sub-1 4x4!!!


Spoiler: 4x4 PB average of 200



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-28 (solving from 2022-11-20 00:24:26 to 2022-11-28 19:56:02)
avg of 200: 58.71

Time List:
1. 1:07.91 B2 D' F2 U D2 F L B2 U' B2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B Rw2 U B2 Rw2 Fw2 U' B Uw2 R2 U2 Rw2 L Fw2 Rw R U' R' Uw' R2 B' L' Fw U' Fw2 Rw' @2022-11-20 00:24:26 
2. 56.60 B U' F' R' U' L F' D2 R D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 Rw2 U' Rw2 F' D' L2 B' F Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 U' Rw F L B Uw Fw Uw2 L' Fw Rw' F' L @2022-11-20 00:26:33 
3. 1:06.75 D F' R2 D2 B R2 B L2 R2 D2 B' U2 R F' D2 L' R2 F' U' R Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D R2 U2 Rw2 R U Rw2 D R Fw D2 L Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw F' Rw' D2 Fw D' @2022-11-20 00:28:05 
4. 1:02.36 D B U' F' R U B2 R' L F U2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 Uw2 F' R' Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 L U2 R2 F' D2 Uw B' R Uw U L U2 Rw Fw D2 Fw' D F2 @2022-11-20 00:31:26 
5. 1:04.96 F2 L2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 F2 R' B' U L2 R B D' U F' U2 Uw2 Fw2 L R U' L Uw2 L' D U F2 R Fw U Fw F D F2 Rw' F' Rw2 F' Uw' Fw F2 @2022-11-20 00:34:03 
6. 58.94 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L2 F' R2 U B' F' R U2 B2 F Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 Rw2 B L2 F' R' Fw2 F U2 Uw B L' F2 D2 Fw R2 Fw R2 Fw Rw' Uw2 U2 @2022-11-20 00:39:12 
7. 58.85 R' L U2 F R' F2 U' L R2 U' D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' Rw2 U' F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 D' L Uw2 B2 Rw2 L Fw' B2 D' B Rw F' D' Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw' @2022-11-20 00:50:03 
8. 1:01.30 U' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 D R' B' R F2 L D Fw2 R' Fw2 F U2 Rw2 U2 L' B D2 R' B2 Uw' F Rw2 R2 B R2 Fw' R' U B2 Uw' L' Fw @2022-11-20 00:52:35 
9. 49.73 L' F' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F' U B2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 L2 D Fw2 U F' L2 Uw2 R2 D2 B Rw2 B' L2 D2 Rw U' R2 Fw2 B2 D Fw Uw L2 Fw F Uw Fw @2022-11-20 00:54:15 
10. 49.41 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 B D L' U B2 L2 D2 U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B U2 D R2 Uw2 Rw2 F Rw2 F Rw' F' D2 Rw' Fw Rw2 L' Uw Rw' Fw R' Uw' @2022-11-20 00:55:41 
11. 56.49 F D' U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R' B' L' D2 B U' R2 B2 U2 Rw2 B U' Rw2 R2 B L2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 U' L Fw2 F2 L Uw Fw' Rw' Uw R' F' @2022-11-20 00:57:07 
12. 1:04.37 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D L B2 D' F L2 B' D L' R D2 Uw2 L2 B D U Rw2 U Rw2 L2 D2 B Rw2 R U2 Rw' Fw2 F U Rw U Uw Rw' F' D' Fw @2022-11-20 00:58:41 
13. 51.42 L2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 F D' B' L' R B F' U' F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 Fw2 B2 R2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw2 L B2 Fw' Uw2 D2 F U' Uw' Rw' B2 D F Rw D @2022-11-20 01:00:42 
14. 1:03.55 L2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' U' B' F2 U R2 B U2 L2 R Fw2 L F2 Rw2 L Uw2 D L' D L' U' Fw' L R' F2 R' Fw Rw' Fw' R2 Fw' Uw2 F' B2 @2022-11-20 01:02:21 
15. 57.40 D R2 F U R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R' D U' R2 B' R U2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 L D R2 Fw2 R B2 D Fw D2 L Fw' L Uw Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 U' Fw @2022-11-20 01:06:03 
16. 50.05 F2 R L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D U B2 F2 U F' D B L' D' U' R' F' Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 B2 R' U' Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 D L Fw' R' Fw2 F2 L' U Rw' B D F Uw Fw' B' @2022-11-20 19:32:58 
17. 59.20 D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 L B2 L2 F' D' F2 R B' R B2 Rw2 U Fw2 L Fw2 R' D2 L R2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 F' U' Fw' R2 Fw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw' U2 Rw2 B' Uw Rw' @2022-11-20 19:34:28 
18. 1:00.05 U B' L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R D' L' F D' R2 B Fw2 Uw2 R' L2 U L Fw2 U' L' Uw2 R Fw U' L2 Fw B2 U Rw' Uw Fw2 D R' D2 @2022-11-20 19:36:11 
19. 1:06.51 B U2 L' D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D U R B D' B' U' B2 L' Uw2 Fw2 L B' Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 F' L' F' D2 Uw' Fw2 D2 F R2 Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw Uw U2 Rw Uw @2022-11-20 19:37:56 
20. 1:04.29 U2 F2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B L' D R2 B2 F' R' U' B Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 R' U L2 Fw2 R Fw' B R2 Fw B2 D2 Rw B' R' Uw' Rw' B2 Rw' @2022-11-20 19:39:47 
21. 1:04.72 U' R F2 L B2 R U' R F' U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F' D Rw2 Uw2 B F U' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L' B' Uw L R' Fw' Uw' B @2022-11-20 19:41:34 
22. (1:10.60) L' U2 F2 R' U' R2 F D2 L R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' D' L2 F2 D2 Uw2 R' Uw2 D2 R' D2 Rw2 U' R F2 Uw2 D R' Fw Uw2 D F L' Uw2 Rw' Fw R F2 Rw' D2 @2022-11-20 19:44:19 
23. 1:03.39 U' L2 F' L' B L D' F U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 R Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 D B Rw2 L2 Fw2 U2 R2 B' Rw U2 Rw' D F' Fw' Uw' B' F' U R Uw2 Fw' @2022-11-20 20:16:51 
24. 1:02.23 L' F' R2 U' B' R' L2 D R F2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 D' L Uw U2 F L' Rw' D2 Fw' B' D2 Rw2 Fw' @2022-11-20 20:18:50 
25. (1:16.89) F2 D' B U2 B' D2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' L D' B' L D2 L' F2 Rw2 B Uw2 D U2 B' L2 F' Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw' D F U R' D' Fw' R Fw2 Uw' R2 U' Rw @2022-11-20 20:20:27 
26. 57.49 U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L' D' B' F U B' F2 D B' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 R' U2 L' B' Rw2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw Fw2 L' D Fw' Uw2 Fw U' Rw F2 D L2 @2022-11-20 20:22:31 
27. 1:08.03 L2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D R' F' D2 B2 D L' D' R2 Rw2 D2 F U Fw2 Uw2 L2 B U2 B L2 B2 R F2 Rw' D2 U Uw' Rw2 L2 B L Fw Uw' R @2022-11-20 20:24:21 
28. 51.03 L D F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F' R' B2 U' F R D B D Fw2 U Rw2 B' R2 F' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 F' U' Rw D F2 Rw2 R' L Fw' L' F2 Rw' R Uw' Rw2 U' @2022-11-20 20:28:23 
29. (DNF(1:28.19)) D B R' L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L' D B L2 F D2 U Uw2 Rw2 D L' B2 R Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L F2 Fw' D' L D' Fw U2 Uw' B2 Uw U' Rw' Fw' D2 @2022-11-20 20:29:54 
30. 58.00 R' L2 F B' L' U F' R' U' L U2 L' B2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R Uw2 Rw2 D2 L Uw2 R U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' U R F D U2 Fw F R2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 R' Fw2 L' @2022-11-20 20:32:11 
31. 51.39 L2 U L B' R2 F D' L' U' R2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 R2 L' D2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F Rw2 B U2 B' R2 Uw2 U B' F Rw' D' U Rw L' Uw L2 Fw Rw B2 D2 L U2 @2022-11-20 20:33:53 
32. 1:05.72 F' D2 B' D' R' U' B2 D2 R' L2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F Rw2 D R2 B2 Uw2 D' R' Uw2 U2 L' U Fw' U D2 Fw2 D2 F2 B2 Uw' Rw' B' R2 Uw B @2022-11-20 20:35:21 
33. 1:00.09 D F R2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R B2 D' L2 U' L R' U Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U' R F2 Uw2 R Fw' U' L Fw F Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw B Uw2 Rw' B2 U @2022-11-20 20:37:00 
34. (1:11.25) U B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' D L' B D U' R2 D2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 U R U2 D2 R2 Uw2 U R2 F D L' Fw' Uw2 F' Uw U2 R' Fw R' Uw' Rw' @2022-11-20 20:38:38 
35. 51.40 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B' L' B R U' R2 F R' U F Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U2 L Uw2 U2 L' Uw Rw2 R D F Uw' L' Fw Uw' Fw' L' F2 L' @2022-11-20 20:40:26 
36. 1:00.47 U R' B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 F' D U2 B' F' R' D2 R2 Rw2 U' Fw2 L D2 B2 R U' R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F' L' R' U' Fw' F Uw' Fw2 U' B Rw Fw' @2022-11-20 20:41:56 
37. 1:06.24 R B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L' B F' D' F' U2 R D' Uw2 F' Uw2 R B' L2 Fw2 F2 U2 L' F Uw' B' U F' R2 Uw' U2 L' Fw Uw' Rw2 L F2 @2022-11-20 20:45:45 
38. 1:03.44 L2 F U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 L F' R' F L' R' D' B2 R' D2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R' D Fw2 F2 R Fw2 B2 U2 B L Fw' R' L' Rw Uw' R' Fw' F' Uw Fw' @2022-11-20 20:47:34 
39. 1:00.65 D F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L' F' R2 D' L2 U' F U2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D L B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw Uw2 D B D' L2 Rw U2 B Rw' Fw R2 B @2022-11-20 20:49:13 
40. (1:14.03) L R U2 R D2 L U2 F2 L D2 R U' L2 R U R U F' U' B' R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U F2 U2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 D' L' U B2 Rw' Uw2 F D' Uw Rw L Fw' D' F @2022-11-20 20:50:56 
41. 1:02.11 R' L2 U' F U B U R D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L B L2 D2 B Uw2 F U2 R' Uw F2 B' Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 Fw Rw' Fw Uw' D' R2 @2022-11-21 15:28:30 
42. (1:10.70) D B U' F2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' B' F R B' F2 U' Fw2 D' F' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F U B D F' R D' Rw L Uw2 L' Fw Rw U B Rw2 Fw' B' @2022-11-21 15:30:27 
43. (48.81) R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R D2 U' F2 L2 R' B' R B Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 L2 D' B' Rw2 D' B2 U2 Rw' U' R B Rw' F2 U' B Fw' Uw' R2 Fw2 U2 @2022-11-21 15:32:31 
44. 1:06.13 L2 D2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D' L2 B' D' R' F' U R2 Rw2 F' D' Fw2 U2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw' U R' D' R Uw' Fw' F2 D L2 Fw2 Uw L' @2022-11-21 15:34:20 
45. 1:05.74 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B L R2 U' F U2 L' R' Uw2 F' L2 B' Rw2 B L U2 F Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L' U2 R L Fw2 D Fw' Uw' Fw2 B2 D2 Fw Uw @2022-11-21 15:36:33 
46. 1:05.63 R' U F R2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R D2 U2 R' B' U' L' Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 B L2 D' B2 U' Fw2 U2 Rw2 D Rw' U' F' U' Rw Uw Fw' Rw' R U2 F Rw @2022-11-21 15:38:16 
47. (47.04) B F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U2 L B F D L R' U2 L Rw2 D B F2 Rw2 D2 F Uw2 B' Uw2 U B2 Rw' F2 Rw' D Rw' U' Fw Rw' R' D' Fw D' R' @2022-11-21 15:40:43 
48. 54.63 F2 D2 F L F' B' U' R' U B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U B' Uw2 F' R2 Uw2 R2 D B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' D R2 Rw D' Fw2 B Rw' L' Fw L2 R' U Rw U2 Fw @2022-11-21 15:42:13 
49. 1:07.78 L' D U2 B' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B U R F' U2 R2 D U Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F R Fw2 B U2 Fw2 R Fw2 Uw' U' B2 Uw' D' L2 Fw' Uw Fw' U' Fw B Rw @2022-11-21 15:47:03 
50. 1:02.57 L' F' D F2 U L2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D U' B2 R D2 U Rw2 D' Rw2 F' Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U B' Rw' R' U' B' L' Fw' Rw2 F' Uw' Rw R2 B2 Rw2 @2022-11-21 15:54:20 
51. 59.77 R U2 B2 R2 D L' F L' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 D2 L2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw2 U D2 Fw2 F2 R' U' R' U Rw2 Fw D2 Rw2 L B R Rw Fw L2 Uw B Rw2 B' @2022-11-21 15:56:45 
52. 57.83 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F' L D2 L D2 R2 B D U' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 Uw2 L2 B' U' D' F' Rw' U2 D L' R Fw Rw' D' Fw F' Rw' B @2022-11-22 16:25:45 
53. 59.05 L' B2 D2 L U2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 R' F' L2 B U B2 R' Rw2 F' U' B2 Rw2 D U2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 B Rw U2 D2 Rw Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw' B' Uw B Rw' B @2022-11-22 16:27:51 
54. 1:01.11 F B U2 D2 R U2 B' U' F2 R B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 L' F Fw2 Rw2 F U' Rw2 F2 D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 D F R' U' Rw B' Rw' Fw R' L' Uw Fw F2 L2 @2022-11-22 16:29:24 
55. 59.43 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R D B D2 U' R' U' L' F Rw2 F' U Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B' D B' F2 Rw U' B Rw L2 F' Uw Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw' B R2 @2022-11-22 16:31:07 
56. 1:00.96 D' R2 U L2 D B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 L B' D B2 D' B2 U' L2 F' Rw2 Fw2 B' U L2 B' F' Rw2 D2 L2 F D Rw' R U' R2 L D2 Uw' Rw U2 Fw Uw' D2 Rw' F @2022-11-22 16:32:55 
57. 57.15 D F2 L' U2 B2 D B R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U D2 B2 L2 F D' Rw2 U B D Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 U R2 Fw2 L2 Rw B2 L' D' F' Rw Uw' L' R' Fw2 Rw B' F' @2022-11-22 16:34:50 
58. 59.74 B' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 F L2 D R2 U L' B' D2 F' Fw2 Uw2 D R2 B' F2 D' Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D R' D2 Rw U' Rw2 L' Fw L R U Rw Fw' Uw' @2022-11-22 16:36:18 
59. 52.05 L2 U' B2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 L' B' R' U2 L2 D' R Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 D U' L' Fw2 D' L2 F Rw2 B2 D' L Fw Rw' F' U' Fw' Uw' Fw' R' @2022-11-22 16:41:17 
60. 56.18 U2 B2 F D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R' D L2 U' L F R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U Fw2 L B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L' B2 F Rw2 Fw' U L F Uw R' B Rw F2 Uw Fw' @2022-11-22 16:43:03 
61. 56.37 F D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 U' L D R2 F' D2 R' U Fw2 D L' F2 Uw2 L D' R' Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 B' R' Fw F D' R' Uw2 Rw' F2 Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw' @2022-11-22 16:44:32 
62. 56.76 R B D' R U L' F' B' D U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 L Fw2 D' Fw2 B' Rw2 B L2 D2 F' Rw2 U2 Rw' R' U Rw2 F2 R D Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw L2 R2 @2022-11-22 16:46:06 
63. 59.15 F D' F' L D R2 F' U2 D L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 F U Rw2 Fw2 U F D F2 Uw2 U F Rw' D R2 U' Uw Rw' R2 Fw' Uw Rw2 R' F @2022-11-22 16:48:21 
64. (1:10.61) B' U' R D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B' L2 F D L B2 U Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 L' U' F2 Uw2 U' R' Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 D' U' B U' Rw Uw' L' Fw2 L Fw' @2022-11-22 16:49:56 
65. 1:02.73 F' R' B D2 F' L' F' B' D F U2 F2 B D2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 D F' B R2 B' U Rw2 D Rw2 B' U Rw B Rw D' Rw U' F' Uw L B2 Uw' Fw2 R @2022-11-22 16:51:52 
66. 1:05.33 R' D' R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B F2 D2 B' R2 F' L' U' F' R B2 D L' Fw2 R2 Uw2 D B Rw2 U F Uw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F2 Rw B R2 B L' Uw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw' D2 @2022-11-23 12:18:12 
67. 1:00.04 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 L' F L' D2 L D2 F U B' Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 B2 D F L2 F B2 Rw2 L F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw F' R2 Uw2 Fw' D' @2022-11-23 12:20:01 
68. 1:02.71 B' D' B L' D' F D' U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 Uw2 F Uw2 D' L2 F' D' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw D Fw2 F2 L F' Uw' Rw' U2 F2 R2 Uw L @2022-11-23 12:23:35 
69. 58.67 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' L' B' U2 L F D L R Uw2 Rw2 L' D B2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 U' R2 F' R Fw' Uw2 D' Rw Uw' B U' D' Fw2 Rw' @2022-11-23 12:25:24 
70. 51.78 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' F L2 B' D2 F' L D B L D2 F2 D' L' R' Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2 D Rw2 D B' Uw2 U B L2 B2 Rw R' F' R B' Fw Rw D2 L Fw2 B' R' @2022-11-23 12:30:07 
71. 1:00.45 F D L' B2 U' B U' F' U R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U D' B2 L' Rw2 U' B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 L2 U L2 U' Fw2 Rw' L2 D B' F Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 R2 Uw D' F2 @2022-11-23 12:36:30 
72. 50.29 D F' L2 U2 F L2 D' B R F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 Rw2 F U' Fw2 R2 L2 Uw2 D' R2 F' Uw2 D' U Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U Uw L Uw2 Fw' D2 R2 B @2022-11-23 12:40:05 
73. 58.82 R2 L' B2 D' B2 U2 L D' F' U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 F Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 D U2 F L2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 R2 D' Rw Fw2 D' F L2 U R2 Uw' Fw Uw Fw' F' L Uw' @2022-11-23 12:41:37 
74. 53.93 U2 R' L2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' U2 F U2 R D B D' Rw2 D R U2 Fw2 R' Uw2 D' F2 Uw2 U' R' F Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' U' F Rw R' @2022-11-23 12:45:17 
75. 1:02.52 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 R' D B U2 L' R D U Rw2 F Uw2 B D2 Fw2 B' U2 Rw2 U2 B2 D B Rw Uw2 L' B2 Rw' Fw' L Uw' F' Rw B' Rw U @2022-11-23 17:00:41 
76. 51.33 B2 L U' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B' L D F' R' B U2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 L B2 D' Fw2 U' D2 B2 U' R' Fw' D Fw' D2 F' U2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Rw L R F' @2022-11-23 17:03:21 
77. 57.48 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L' B L D' L' U B2 R D Uw2 Fw2 B' U2 Fw2 F U Rw2 L2 Uw2 B U' Rw D2 R' U2 Fw' R' Uw Fw2 B2 Rw U @2022-11-23 17:12:21 
78. 1:00.77 R' U' B' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L B' U' L2 R D2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R2 D Fw2 F' D' Rw2 F L2 D' L2 Rw D' Rw2 U Fw Rw' U2 B' D2 Fw' Rw U' @2022-11-23 17:14:17 
79. 1:00.58 L2 B R2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 L' R' B' D B F' D2 F R Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 B2 D Rw2 D U L' Uw2 D2 U2 F' U Fw U2 Fw' Rw2 U' L2 Uw' L Fw' B2 Rw' @2022-11-23 17:19:39 
80. 1:01.93 L F R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' U F2 U R U L' R2 Uw2 B' R' F L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F D2 Uw' Rw2 L U' Rw2 B' D' Rw B2 F Rw2 Uw' U' R' @2022-11-23 17:22:15 
81. 55.08 D B' R2 F2 D' F R L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B D2 B' R2 F' L2 U Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 D2 B2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 B' Rw' B' D' R L Fw' D2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F R2 @2022-11-23 17:35:54 
82. 50.35 L' B U2 F U2 L' U' R' F U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D F2 Fw2 Rw2 F L2 D' Rw2 L2 Uw2 U' R2 L2 U2 Rw' U2 R F' U Uw' Rw R' D' U' Fw' U2 D' @2022-11-23 17:41:31 
83. 1:04.61 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B U' B F' R' U2 F' L2 R' U Uw2 Rw2 B U2 F D R2 F Rw2 F2 D' R2 Rw F' L Fw2 L' Uw Rw' L2 D Fw' L Fw' Uw2 @2022-11-23 17:47:13 
84. 1:06.11 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' U' B' R2 F' U2 R' B2 L' U' Rw2 D' R Uw2 R Fw2 L B2 D U2 L' F2 L2 Fw' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw' F2 L2 B Rw Uw2 @2022-11-23 17:50:13 
85. 1:07.45 B L2 U F' R B R2 B' D F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 Uw2 L F' Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B' F' Uw2 F U2 Uw L' F L2 Uw F' Fw' R Uw B' Rw' R2 B @2022-11-23 17:54:15 
86. 1:01.96 F U' F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 B F L' U' R' B U F' Fw2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2 U B D U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 U F Fw Uw D2 R Fw2 D2 Rw' B2 @2022-11-24 11:15:27 
87. 55.77 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B' L2 B D2 R' U2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2 D2 L' D' Fw2 L U B2 Rw2 D2 L Fw R2 U L2 Fw U2 Fw' Uw Fw' U2 Rw' F' @2022-11-24 11:16:59 
88. 53.60 U R' D' F' B2 R' B' D L B2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 L B2 D2 R F' Uw2 B' Rw2 D Rw2 R2 B' U' D2 Fw2 F' L2 R' U2 Rw B U Fw' F2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw U' Rw' @2022-11-24 11:18:32 
89. 1:01.23 D2 B2 R F' L2 F R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' R' F' D' L U' L2 B' Fw2 U F' Rw2 B' L2 Uw2 B' U2 R2 Fw2 U2 L' F B2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw Rw2 L' F' Uw Rw R @2022-11-24 11:19:58 
90. 53.85 R D B2 U L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 U L D' F2 U B' F' L Rw2 U' F' R2 D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 D2 F' Rw' L' D Rw' R' Uw' Fw' Uw F' U2 Rw' L2 Uw' @2022-11-24 11:21:33 
91. 1:05.83 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' B D B2 U F' U' Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 F L2 U Fw2 B' Uw2 B Rw' F' D Rw' U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 B Uw2 L B R2 @2022-11-24 11:23:09 
92. 52.71 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L U' L' D' L2 U2 B' U L' F' Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 U' B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B U2 L2 D Rw U2 L Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 Rw' R2 Uw D L @2022-11-24 12:31:11 
93. 57.80 F D' F L' D' F' R2 U' R U2 D2 R L F2 U2 L U2 F2 B' Rw2 U R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B U2 F' U' Rw2 B2 L U' Rw' B2 Uw' B' L Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw @2022-11-24 12:33:44 
94. 54.49 F' D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U F' R' B2 R2 U' L B' Rw2 D' Fw2 U2 L F2 R F2 L Fw2 Uw2 Fw U2 L' R' U2 D Uw' Rw R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 @2022-11-24 12:38:17 
95. 58.21 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L' B D R D' U L R2 B D2 Rw2 Fw2 D R2 B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F B2 D' F' Rw' U2 F' Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 U Rw Uw L2 Uw' L @2022-11-24 12:39:48 
96. 57.45 U' R D2 F2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D' U' B' L D Rw2 Uw2 R' L Uw2 F R' Uw2 B2 R' L2 B2 Uw' F2 D B D2 L Uw Rw' F' Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 @2022-11-24 12:42:38 
97. 1:01.91 L2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L D R B' D' U R2 B' L' Rw2 F Rw2 L2 R' B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L B F U' Rw2 Uw' B Rw L2 Uw2 B' R Fw Uw' @2022-11-24 12:44:35 
98. 54.44 L' D L U R2 L' F D R' L2 F D2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 L2 F Rw2 B D' Fw2 D' R2 U2 Rw2 F B L Fw2 Rw R F' U Fw' Uw U R' Uw Rw' Uw' @2022-11-24 12:47:06 
99. 1:00.89 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F' R2 U R D' L' R' D R' Fw2 Uw2 D' B D Rw2 U2 B' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw B' D' R Uw Rw' L' Fw' L F2 B' R2 @2022-11-24 12:48:56 
100. 53.11 R2 B L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F' L U2 B L U' B U Uw2 Rw2 F2 B' D' Rw2 B' Uw2 D U2 B Rw' L Uw2 B' U Fw2 Uw' F U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 @2022-11-24 12:51:09 
101. 53.11 F U F U' L2 U' B' L2 D R U2 F2 U2 R L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 L' Fw2 R' U2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 F R2 F D2 Uw' R F2 D2 F' U Fw' L2 R Fw U Rw' @2022-11-24 12:51:26 
102. 56.68 B' R U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F' L' D B2 R D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' B' D' U B2 R2 Fw2 D Rw2 B Rw' B2 R' D Rw' L Uw B' Rw' Uw2 L' Uw2 L' @2022-11-24 12:54:28 
103. 1:02.99 B' F' L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 F U2 F' L D' F2 R U2 R' B' L2 D' Rw2 B' Rw2 B' U L2 Uw2 F D' Fw2 L2 B2 D Rw B' U' B' D2 Uw Fw B2 Uw R Fw B L @2022-11-24 12:56:09 
104. 58.32 B2 R' F B2 U' F2 L D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 R F2 Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 R2 L' Uw2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R' Uw' F' Rw2 D' R2 B' Rw U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' R @2022-11-24 13:45:19 
105. 55.30 R U R' F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B' U' L' U2 F' R2 B Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 F2 R F' Rw2 D2 F Rw2 U2 Uw' L B' R U' B2 Rw F2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 @2022-11-24 14:07:06 
106. 1:05.85 D' F D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B F D' F U' L F' R' F R' B Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 D' B' Rw2 B D2 L2 U' B' D' Rw' B' U' Rw2 U L' R B Fw' R' D2 Rw' Uw2 @2022-11-24 14:08:40 
107. 1:01.09 B R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' D' L F U R2 D' F2 R B Uw2 F D' F2 Rw2 B U Fw2 L2 U2 F2 R' F Rw' B2 D2 Fw Uw Fw F2 R B' Rw' D @2022-11-24 14:10:21 
108. 53.84 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L U L' B F' D' L' U R Rw2 B' Uw2 D' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D R2 L2 Rw' F' R2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw' F B' L2 Fw2 R Uw @2022-11-24 14:12:10 
109. 54.77 F R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 B' U2 D' F' L' R2 B' F' R2 D F2 Fw2 D F Uw2 R2 D2 B Rw2 U L2 B D' Rw L Uw2 D2 Fw2 D' Fw D R Uw' Rw' D F2 @2022-11-24 14:13:38 
110. 59.86 D' L2 D' F' L2 B D R U R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 Fw2 L' B' Uw2 D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R F B' R' F2 D' Fw2 R B Uw Rw' Fw F2 R B' U @2022-11-24 14:15:15 
111. 58.45 L2 U2 R U F D R F L D2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 B U2 Fw2 L' B' F' Rw2 R' Fw2 B2 R B Uw2 R2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' F2 Fw U R Fw2 U' Rw' R D @2022-11-24 14:16:51 
112. 54.06 L2 B2 U' F2 L' B R U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D R2 B2 R' D' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 B L D2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' F2 Uw D F' R Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R' Uw @2022-11-24 14:18:28 
113. 54.48 U2 R L D' L' B R L U2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L' B' D2 L' F' Uw2 B Uw B' U L U' Rw Fw' F Uw F R Uw' @2022-11-24 14:20:03 
114. 1:00.33 B2 D L U' D2 R D' B' R L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U2 B' L' B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 U Rw' D2 Fw R Fw Rw' U @2022-11-24 14:24:03 
115. 51.26 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L2 B' L' D' L2 D2 L F' D L' Rw2 F Uw2 R2 Fw2 U B' U' D' Rw2 R2 U' D L' D Rw L Fw' L Uw' Rw2 L2 B2 R D @2022-11-24 14:27:24 
116. 54.85 U D F2 R2 B' L' U' F L' U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R L F Rw2 B L' B U2 L2 Uw' L U2 R' Fw2 F Rw F Uw2 L F' Uw' @2022-11-24 14:28:52 
117. 59.00 D2 R U' B D' F' U' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 B' L2 B2 R2 F D2 L U2 Fw2 D' B Rw2 U2 Fw2 D B' D U2 F D Rw' D' Rw' U' D2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw' B L2 Uw Rw2 @2022-11-24 14:32:31 
118. 55.09 D F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L B' F U' B' U L2 D' R' Uw2 Fw2 L D' Rw2 Uw2 L2 U Rw2 B2 U R' Fw U2 Fw2 Rw2 L Uw B Uw' B Rw B @2022-11-24 14:36:53 
119. 51.24 R B U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B R' F2 U R' B2 R U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R' D' F2 R' Fw2 L' Uw2 U D2 B2 Fw L' B2 D U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw L Fw L2 F2 @2022-11-25 13:58:30 
120. 59.73 L U R' L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' B' D L B U F' L' Fw2 R2 Uw2 D2 F' Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 B' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 L B' F2 Uw' B' Rw Uw2 Fw B2 @2022-11-25 14:09:08 
121. 54.59 D F' D2 L F' U B D B' L2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' L Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw2 D' Rw2 R2 B Rw' F2 U' Rw F Rw B2 L2 Uw' Fw F' D2 R2 @2022-11-25 14:13:09 
122. 1:06.76 U F2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 D B2 L B D2 F' D' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U R U R' U L B2 Rw2 Fw' R' B R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Uw2 F @2022-11-25 14:15:07 
123. 56.46 F' D' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' R B R D2 L' B' U' L2 D' Fw2 U Fw2 L U2 R L Uw2 D Fw2 R' D' Fw D2 L2 Fw R Rw D' Fw U2 F2 Rw B' R2 @2022-11-25 14:20:53 
124. 52.07 R D' F B U' F2 D R' B U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' Uw2 F D U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 B' U Fw2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw2 U' B2 F2 Uw Rw' F' Rw2 Uw' B D2 @2022-11-25 14:22:42 
125. 1:02.59 D L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F D L R' B' R D' L' F Rw2 D Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 R' D' R L Fw2 D' Fw U R' U2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw D2 Rw' R2 Uw2 D @2022-11-25 14:24:08 
126. 1:10.23 L D B D' R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R' D2 L2 B L2 F L' Uw2 B' L Fw2 F L' Fw2 L F' Uw2 U2 B Rw2 Uw' R2 L' Uw' Rw2 F' R Rw' Fw Uw D B' @2022-11-27 19:50:34 
127. 57.10 F' B' U2 F' R2 D R B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R D2 Rw2 Fw2 B U R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' F R' F2 D Rw D B2 Rw' Uw R B L2 @2022-11-27 19:52:26 
128. 1:03.63 B R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R' U' R2 F2 D F' D2 L B U Rw2 U' L2 U' Fw2 D' R' Uw2 R' D R2 D2 Fw' D2 L B' U Rw' Uw L' F2 R' Uw2 Rw' @2022-11-27 19:54:00 
129. (1:14.96) D U' F2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B L' R2 B' F L2 D' R2 D' F' Uw2 L' F L' Fw2 L F B Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D2 F2 Uw L2 Rw Uw Fw' F' B R' Fw' @2022-11-27 20:02:19 
130. 59.46 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L' B2 R' D F R U2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 L D F2 L R' Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 U2 Fw L2 D' B' L F Rw' D' Rw Uw' Fw U' Fw' @2022-11-27 20:04:38 
131. 1:01.88 D2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 F2 L2 R F' U B' D' R2 F U' F' D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 B2 L' Uw2 B' L' Fw2 F R' Uw' L Uw' D2 L2 U2 Rw B' Uw' U B2 Rw B2 @2022-11-27 20:06:18 
132. (1:11.34) R D R2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 F D R D' R' D U L' Rw2 F' Rw2 L B' Uw2 D2 L' B' F' L' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U F' B D R2 Rw Fw' L2 Uw2 D2 L F @2022-11-27 20:08:10 
133. 57.27 R2 U F2 L' D R2 F' B D U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 Rw2 R2 F' D F2 L2 B2 Uw2 Rw B2 R2 B U D' Uw Fw' Uw Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 @2022-11-27 20:10:26 
134. 1:04.41 D2 F L2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 R' F' L D L2 R' B' D' R' Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 F2 R Uw2 B' R' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 R2 Uw R Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 R2 L2 F @2022-11-27 20:12:56 
135. 1:05.05 L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 R U' L' B' D2 L2 D' B' F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U' D R U' Rw2 U Fw2 U2 R2 D' Fw' R F2 Uw2 B' Uw' R B2 Rw' L Fw' Rw' B2 @2022-11-27 20:15:31 
136. 1:07.99 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D B' L' R2 B2 F' R2 U2 B2 D Rw2 U2 F Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 Rw2 U2 R2 F' Uw2 F' Uw' U' R Uw B' Fw R2 U Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' @2022-11-27 20:18:11 
137. (46.82) U R' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F U' R' B F D2 R B Uw2 B D2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 B R2 U2 Rw2 B Rw' B' D' L' U' Uw' Fw U' R' D' Rw' R' @2022-11-27 20:19:50 
138. 1:08.75 F L2 F' R D' B' U L2 B L F2 D2 F R2 F L2 F L2 F' L2 B Rw2 D L Fw2 U2 L' Fw2 L B2 L2 Fw2 U Fw L F' R2 U' Rw2 Uw B' L' U Rw' @2022-11-27 20:21:10 
139. 57.95 F L2 D' B2 L' D2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 F' U2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 L B2 D2 Fw2 L' U2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 F Uw' Rw2 L2 D B' R Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw @2022-11-27 20:23:17 
140. 1:00.97 B2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 U R U' F D' U' R2 B' F2 D Uw2 Rw2 F Rw2 L Uw2 B2 R' B2 D2 B' Uw U' F2 L B L' Fw D' R2 Fw Rw' L2 Fw' U' @2022-11-27 20:24:48 
141. (46.30) U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L' F' D' R B U F D R2 F Fw2 D2 L Uw2 R D' R' F2 Rw2 L U' F' L Fw' F U2 Fw' Uw L' Fw D2 Fw' R2 Fw' @2022-11-27 20:27:15 
142. 1:00.20 R U' D2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 U F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' Rw2 U' B Rw2 U2 F Uw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Rw R' D' B' L' F2 Fw' R2 Fw D Fw2 Rw F @2022-11-27 20:28:38 
143. (47.85) U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D F2 R F' U' R2 F' R2 F L' D F Uw2 L' F Uw2 R' Uw2 F R2 Fw2 B L2 U2 Uw Fw2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 Uw Rw Fw F2 Uw2 F' @2022-11-27 20:31:59 
144. 1:01.16 U' B2 D L2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U R B' D2 L2 D U' R B L Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 U F2 Rw2 D2 F' D2 B' Rw F2 D Rw2 D Fw' R U' Rw2 Uw' B' L @2022-11-27 20:33:26 
145. 57.66 B2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 R D2 U2 L B2 D2 F' U L F' R U2 B' L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 L U D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L2 U' Fw2 R Fw' L2 Fw' Rw2 L2 F Uw2 F' Uw' R B' Uw' @2022-11-27 20:37:51 
146. 57.35 D' B2 L F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R D2 U2 B R U' R2 F L B D' Fw2 U2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 R' F B Uw2 D2 R2 Uw' L' D2 Rw2 F' Rw B Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R' Uw' @2022-11-27 20:39:27 
147. 55.79 U' D' L2 D B' L' U' F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 L' B' Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U' L2 D' L' F' D2 R' L2 Fw D Rw Uw D R' Fw L2 Uw' U' @2022-11-27 20:40:59 
148. 50.43 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L' U' L R F D' F2 L2 U' Uw2 F L' F' Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 F L' F' U2 F2 Uw R' F Uw2 Rw2 F R2 Rw' F2 Uw Rw2 L @2022-11-27 20:42:23 
149. (48.64) D L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F L B' U2 F' U' B2 R2 D L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F B' D' Fw2 Uw2 F2 B' D U' Rw' D' R L2 Fw2 R' D2 Fw' U2 Rw Uw Rw2 B2 @2022-11-27 20:43:49 
150. (45.13) F D L2 F2 U' R L' D' B U D2 L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D Fw2 R2 U F' R2 U Rw2 D' Rw F2 B2 U D' Fw' Rw' R' F' R' Uw Rw R @2022-11-27 20:45:13 
151. 59.79 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B L U B D2 R' B U L F2 Rw2 B D R2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 B2 R2 F' D B2 L' B Rw L D2 Fw L' Fw L' Fw F2 Rw' @2022-11-27 20:46:30 
152. 49.93[YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!] D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F' L R' U' F R B F2 R' Fw2 D L2 B2 U' Fw2 F' Uw2 F U' B2 D2 F' Rw D B U' Rw Fw Rw2 U Fw D Fw Rw2 @2022-11-27 20:48:15 
153. (47.01+) R2 F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R B' F' L' F2 U F2 D' R' D Rw2 B L2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw2 U' B' F2 L2 Uw2 B' R Fw2 B' U2 Rw' B' Uw R2 L2 Fw' Uw2 U F @2022-11-27 20:52:39 
154. (45.13) U F' U D' B2 R' D R B' F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' Uw2 B' D Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B' D' Fw2 D' Fw2 U2 Rw' R' D Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' Uw' Rw' Uw F' Rw2 L @2022-11-27 20:54:07 
155. 1:00.23 U' D' F D2 F B2 L' F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D L2 U F' R' Fw2 L D' Rw2 Uw2 L' D B2 R' D' R Uw2 R' B' D2 Fw R F' Rw L Fw Rw2 F' Rw' F' @2022-11-27 20:55:23 
156. 54.19 U2 B L B' D F' U R D' U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 L' Fw2 B R2 B Uw2 B2 D2 B2 Uw' F' Uw2 F2 R' Fw Uw L2 F' U2 D2 Rw' @2022-11-27 20:57:22 
157. 52.89 B2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R D2 L R2 U2 F2 U' L' R D B' F L B' R2 Rw2 F L2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 L F2 B' U' F2 Uw' R2 B' L' Uw2 Rw Uw D L Uw Fw @2022-11-27 20:58:48 
158. 52.53 U F' R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' B L U2 L2 R F' Rw2 F2 D Fw2 D L2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 B' R' B2 Rw R F2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 R @2022-11-27 21:00:19 
159. 1:02.46 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U2 L B2 F2 U B' L F L' F R D' L' Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 L Uw2 F' Rw2 L' R' Uw2 B' Uw B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw' D' R Uw B' U2 Fw' @2022-11-27 21:01:41 
160. 56.36 D' F' R' D' B' D' L U R L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 R' F2 Rw2 F2 B D2 R U2 Uw Rw2 Uw' R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw' L' U' F' Rw @2022-11-27 21:03:19 
161. 59.05 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 L' B' D F L2 R B D' R' F' Rw2 U' Fw2 F' Rw2 D R2 D' R2 D Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 F' Rw' R' Uw' L' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw D2 @2022-11-27 21:04:58 
162. 54.07 L' D' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 F U2 F2 L2 D' L' U L2 D R F2 Rw2 B' D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R L' B L Uw2 U2 L' U' B Uw' U' F' L' Rw Uw F' L' Fw Rw' U2 @2022-11-27 21:06:47 
163. 56.69 F D L' F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F' R' B2 D' U' L R F' Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 L' B L' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 D2 Uw' B D2 Fw2 F' Uw D2 Fw Rw' Fw' D' U B2 @2022-11-27 21:08:35 
164. 54.98 R U2 F2 L R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 F U' B' L' R2 B2 L F' U' L' Fw2 D U2 Rw2 B D L2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L2 U F Rw' Uw2 D' R2 Fw' Rw L Uw' Fw' F' B U2  @2022-11-27 21:10:34 
165. (DNF(58.06)) L' B D2 R F2 R D2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L' D B R2 B2 D Rw2 Uw2 B2 D R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 R' Uw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Fw' R' D B2 Rw Uw2 Rw' B' U Fw Uw F' @2022-11-27 21:12:00 
166. 54.46 R F' R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 D B2 L D2 R' F U' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 L' D' L' U L2 Fw' D' F B' L' Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw' Uw' U' Fw' @2022-11-27 21:13:41 
167. 56.14 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D R F' R2 D U2 L U' B2 F' U2 Fw2 D' R Fw2 U' Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 D Fw U' R2 Fw2 F2 D B Rw B2 Uw R2 Fw2 R' @2022-11-27 21:15:07 
168. 58.39 F2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 D2 R F2 D' B' L' F2 R D Fw2 Uw2 U' D' B D B D Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F U Rw D' Fw2 R U Uw F2 B' Uw F R' Fw D @2022-11-27 21:16:41 
169. 54.26 U2 L B U2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 L F D B R' U' F2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 R2 D2 L' Uw2 D' B' D2 Fw D L2 Fw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw B' @2022-11-27 21:18:15 
170. 52.08 B R D F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U F2 U' F' L' Uw2 Rw2 D' F2 L2 B' Rw2 B' U D2 Rw2 D' B' Rw B R2 Uw2 R' Fw U Rw' U Fw Uw2 R' D' @2022-11-27 21:34:05 
171. 1:01.47 D' U2 B2 R B2 R F2 L U2 R B2 F2 R B' U' L D U R' U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B' U B' D2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 B' Rw F Uw2 Fw L F D' Rw' Fw2 Rw' @2022-11-27 21:35:47 
172. 1:01.20 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L2 F' R2 D U B U2 F' L' F' D2 Uw2 R Uw2 B2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B R Uw Fw2 F' Uw' R Uw' Fw D' Rw2 Uw2 L F @2022-11-27 21:37:24 
173. 54.99 B' L2 B2 U R' B' R F B U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 D' F2 Rw2 B D Fw2 U2 D' R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F L2 B Rw F2 Uw2 B D' Fw' L2 Uw D Rw' Fw R Uw' @2022-11-27 21:40:17 
174. 57.87 L' D L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 L F R B R D' R' Uw2 Fw2 B' L2 U2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 B' U' L2 F Rw D2 Rw' U' R Fw' L2 U' Fw2 Uw Rw2 L Uw2 @2022-11-27 21:41:54 
175. 57.09 U' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B R' U L' U B' D' L U' B' Uw2 B' D2 Fw2 U Rw2 B' U F L2 D2 U' Rw' Fw2 R U Fw2 R' Fw Uw' Fw2 F Rw2 Fw @2022-11-27 21:43:25 
176. 1:02.05 L D' L' U2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 L D2 L B2 U' L B' L' R Rw2 U' B' Uw2 R2 L2 U F Rw2 U F' D B' Rw U F' Rw2 U' R' L Fw D2 Rw' Fw2 R B2 @2022-11-27 21:45:34 
177. 58.42 B L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L D B' D2 U2 B R B' Rw2 F' D B2 U' Fw2 F' D B' Rw2 Fw2 B' U Rw Fw2 F' D2 Rw' F' Fw Uw2 U D Fw' D R @2022-11-27 21:47:57 
178. (48.77) U' D' R B2 U R' L2 B' R' F' D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F' U2 B' D2 Rw2 D B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D B U' Rw2 R2 B R' D2 Rw D Uw Rw F' Uw' R2 F' Uw' F' @2022-11-27 21:50:00 
179. 49.03 U' B R B2 R' B2 L' U2 L' D2 R' B2 D' L' B L R2 B' R U Fw2 Uw2 F U' D' Rw2 B Rw2 D' B' L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R2 D Rw2 F Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw B' Uw' L' D @2022-11-27 21:53:58 
180. 59.58 B U' D2 B2 D F U' R F B U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 Fw2 U B2 U2 Rw2 B Rw2 U' F D' Rw2 L F2 Rw R' B2 Fw D2 Rw F L Uw2 B U2 @2022-11-27 21:55:35 
181. 57.25 U' F L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R' B L D' U' L2 U F Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 U' F' U' Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw' D L B' L' Uw L2 Fw R2 B Rw' B Rw2 @2022-11-27 21:57:42 
182. 1:06.96 B' L2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 D R2 B' R2 F' D2 R D2 F' Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Fw2 L' D2 R Fw2 R' F' Rw2 R' U Rw2 Uw D2 F' R2 Rw Uw L2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 @2022-11-27 21:59:21 
183. 57.01 F' U B' U2 F R F R2 U D2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B R' Fw2 D' Fw2 F Rw2 U' F' L2 Uw2 D F2 R2 B2 Rw' D2 B' Rw' F Uw R2 Uw2 R Fw' F' Uw2 U' @2022-11-28 18:35:19 
184. 55.66 D B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 D F' R B' U' Uw2 L B Uw2 L B' Uw2 L2 R' Uw2 F' Rw2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 Uw' B' Fw Uw Rw L2 D Rw2 B' @2022-11-28 18:36:56 
185. 59.90 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D' R D' F' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' F2 L' Fw2 R' U' Fw2 R F R2 D2 R' Fw U Rw' D2 Fw Rw Fw Uw L' @2022-11-28 18:38:32 
186. 59.02 F' B2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 R' D' B' F' L F U2 R2 B' U2 Uw2 L D2 Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw2 L U' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw U2 Rw2 B' D F2 Uw' F' Rw L' D' Rw Uw' @2022-11-28 18:40:07 
187. 1:06.08 R2 U L' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B R U F L B2 U2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 R' Uw2 D2 U2 R Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw D F2 Rw2 R Uw' L' Fw F Uw2 D' L2 @2022-11-28 18:43:06 
188. 1:04.12 R' U' F2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 L' B' R2 D2 U2 R' U' L2 U2 Rw2 B D Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 L2 F Rw2 L2 D B2 Rw' R2 D2 R2 U' Uw' Rw D' L2 F Uw' L2 B' @2022-11-28 18:44:47 
189. 55.47 D' U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 U' B2 R' F' D L U' B' Fw2 R' L' B' Uw2 R' B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 B' D2 Uw' R' Uw2 U2 R2 F Uw' Fw Rw F Uw Rw R' @2022-11-28 18:46:28 
190. 55.12 F2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' D' L' U2 B' R' D2 F2 Rw2 F Uw2 U Rw2 U' F Rw2 D U R2 B2 Rw F Uw2 F' D F' Fw' Uw Fw' B L2 Fw' Rw' @2022-11-28 18:48:00 
191. 56.19 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' D' L R' F U' R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U2 L' F' D2 B' L F Uw' R2 Uw F B' Fw Uw' F2 R2 D2 Fw2 Rw D' @2022-11-28 18:49:27 
192. 52.45 B2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L B2 R' D' F2 D2 B2 Uw2 F Rw2 B' U' F' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 U B' Rw U F' D2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw' L @2022-11-28 18:51:01 
193. 51.97 R' F B' U' R' D' L D U2 R2 F2 R' F2 L D2 L' D2 L2 F' Fw2 U2 Rw2 U2 B Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B' R Fw2 B2 U L Uw' F' D2 U' Fw2 Rw U' Fw' L' Uw2 Rw R @2022-11-28 18:52:29 
194. 56.85 R' U' D2 F' B L D' R' D2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L B2 L B R' Uw2 F R2 Fw2 R' U2 F2 L Fw2 B' F Rw2 F Uw Fw2 L' Uw' R2 U' D' Fw' Uw' F R2 B2 @2022-11-28 18:56:11 
195. 1:04.12 F R F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' F D' L2 D2 R2 U Fw2 R' B2 F Uw2 L D2 F Rw2 B Rw2 F' L' Uw Fw2 F' L2 Uw' F Rw D' B' Rw F' D2 @2022-11-28 19:45:41 
196. 51.83 L F2 R F U D' F D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R' F Rw2 D R2 Fw2 L2 U' B' Uw2 U2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 R2 Rw U' L Fw2 Uw' L' Uw2 B' U2 Rw Fw2 L' @2022-11-28 19:47:15 
197. 56.64 B' D2 R F2 U D' F' D R2 L D2 L F2 L B2 D2 F2 L D2 L B' Uw2 Fw2 B L Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R2 F2 L' Uw' L' D Fw2 D Rw' Fw' Rw2 Fw F U B2 @2022-11-28 19:51:09 
198. 1:03.45 B L2 B' U' R2 F R F L R2 F U2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 F U2 B U' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F Uw2 Rw' D' F' U L2 D2 Uw' F' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R @2022-11-28 19:52:35 
199. 1:05.41 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 D' U2 L D' F' U' L' R2 B R' D' U Uw2 B' Uw2 F Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B' L' F2 L' D2 Uw' R' F' D Rw2 L2 Fw' R D Rw' F2 Uw Rw' @2022-11-28 19:54:22 
200. 52.14 D R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R' B U' F' D2 R B D2 R U Rw2 U L2 Uw2 U2 R2 U Fw2 D B Rw2 B' F2 Rw U' B' R2 F' Fw' Rw' F R2 Fw' F Uw2 @2022-11-28 19:56:02


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I did it! I'm officially sub-1 4x4!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4x4 PB average of 200
> ...


The hard work and dedication has paid off. Congrats, Abram!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The hard work and dedication has paid off. Congrats, Abram!


Thank you


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> What in the world just happened!
> I just got my first sub-1 4x4 average of 5!
> With 3 sub-1 solves!
> New 4x4 pb average of 5: 59.57
> ...


This was your first sub-1 average, in July. In four months, you dropped eleven seconds!

I have deproved lol, averaging like 1:05 but will get back in after I get sub-2 on 2x2 officially.

My ao100 is 56.06, ao200 is 57.09 and ao500 is 58.98. Can't wait to see you beat that soon!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> This was your first sub-1 average, in July. In four months, you dropped eleven seconds!
> 
> I have deproved lol, averaging like 1:05 but will get back in after I get sub-2 on 2x2 officially.


Four months! It's felt like an eternity! lol!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Four months! It's felt like an eternity! lol!


And... I'm here with a 1:03 ao100.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 29, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> And... I'm here with a 1:03 ao100.


You'll get it soon!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 1, 2023)

I almost wanted to cry. Would have been pb2, but I would've loved another 10. Here is the scramble: U2 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 B F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F' L B R' D B

I can't remember the Solution but it had a pll skip. RIP.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 1, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> And... I'm here with a 1:03 ao100.


and.. im here wihout even a single sub 4 or have done an ao100


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 2, 2023)

Dino Cube OH World record Average: 
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02 (solving from 2023-01-02 11:44:36 to 2023-01-02 11:48:29)
avg of 5: 13.81

Time List:
1. 14.68 L R L' R x L' R' L' R' L x R L R' L x R' L' R L' R' x R' L' R L x R L' R' L x L R' L' x R L R' @2023-01-02 11:44:36 
2. 10.23 L R L R L x R' L R' L' R' x L R L R x L' R' L R' x R L' R L x R L R L x R L R' x L R' L R @2023-01-02 11:45:39 
3. (22.37) L' R L' R' L x R L' R x L R' L' x R L R L' x R' L' R' x R L R L x L R L R L x R L' R L R @2023-01-02 11:46:34 
4. (8.82) R L' R' x L' R' L R x R' L' R' L' R' x R' L R L x L' R L' R' x R' L' R' x L R' L' x R L' R' L' @2023-01-02 11:47:38 
5. 16.51 R' L' R' L x R' L' R' L' x R' L' R L' R x R L' R L x L' R L x R' L' R' L R' x L R' L R L' x R L R' L R' @2023-01-02 11:48:29


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

Abram Grimsley said:


> View attachment 21572 I almost wanted to cry. Would have been pb2, but I would've loved another 10. Here is the scramble: U2 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 B F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F' L B R' D B
> 
> I can't remember the Solution but it had a pll skip. RIP.


My first 2 sub 10's were both + 2s, 1 even being a 9.00 with a Y perm. The pain you feel when your pb could have been sub 8 if you had a PLL skip and no +2, but now it's not sub 10...


----------

